# Crossover Linkwitz-Riley para sistemas 2.1



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, como de costumbre, no sabía si poner este coso junto con el crossover estereo de 3 vías que publicó zeuspower o crear un tema nuevo, pero creo uno nuevo por que me parece que es suficientemente diferente del otro y apunta a otro tipo de público, así que ahí vá.

Este diseño está tomado de mi implementación parcial de los ecualizadores de Linkwitz para el juego de satélites que tengo en casa mas el subwoofer. Todo ello está explicado *acá* y *acá*.

Me pareció interesante presentar este diseño por que creo que va a ser útil a mas gente que el filtro LR de 3 vías que dije antes. Este crossover es muy simple, y aún así son filtros LR de cuarto orden, y está previsto que aplique filtrado pasa-altos a los satélites y pasa-bajos al woofer. Los satélites, normalmente, son de *dos* vías y el cruce entre medio y tweeter se controla con un crossover pasivo de primer o segundo orden.
El filtrado pasa-bajos que se entrega al subwoofer, es aplicado a la suma de los canales izquierdo y derecho (el crossover ya está diseñado así), por lo que solo deben tomar la salida de subwoofer y enviarla al amplificador del sub.

Cuando vean el esquema del crossover, van a ver que faltan los valores de muchos componentes indicados como Rx y Cx. Esos valores faltan por que son dependientes de las frecuencias de corte que ustedes seleccionen para sus sistemas 2.1. De todas formas, es muy simple calcularlas usando el software que provee ESP en su *proyecto 09*. Pues entonces bajan ese soft, elijen un filtro LR de cuarto orden, elijen una frecuencia de corte y el valor de Cx y el software les dá Rx. Juegan un poco hasta tener valores de Rx y Cx que estén normalizados, los compran, los ponen en el PCB y ya tienen el filtro listo.

Este crossover tiene unos buffers a la entrada (con ganancia 1) y a la salida de cada canal (M+H Derecho, M+H Izquierdo y Subwoofer), y los de salida son ajustables en amplitud a fin de regularlos para obtener la mejor respuesta posible del sistema. Los buffers de salida M+H tienen ganancia 2 y el del subwoofer tiene ganancia -2.7 que agregada a los +6dB obtenidos de sumar ambos canales nos dá una ganancia final de -5.4, buena para darle manija a subwoofers de bajo precio y baja sensibilidad. Por la ganancia negativa no se hagan problema y déjenla así, ya que está puesta negativa a propósito para compensar la inversión de fase del sumador de los dos canales que está antes de los filtros.
Los presets de control de amplitud de salida son presets simples de 1 vuelta, y si no consiguen de 25K, pues le ponen de 20K y es lo mismo.

En la foto a continuación, verán que falta un chip de A.O. Eso se debe a MI IMPLEMENTACIÓN PARTICULAR que está descripta en el segundo link del principio, ya que el filtro LR4 de M+H que yo he usado está mitad hecho con un Butterworth de segundo orden y el otro Butterworth es la respuesta del parlante ajustada por la Transformación de Linkwitz. A menos que ustedes hagan lo mismo (y no se los recomiendo sin estudiar antes), TIENEN que poner el A.O. y los componentes periféricos, tal cual está en la disposición de componentes del PDF (y ya que estamos, el PCB NO ES DOBLE FAZ!, las pistas que aparecen en la cara de componentes son puentes de cable que tienen que colocar).






*IMPORTANTE:*
A fin de alterar lo menos posible la respuesta generada por los filtros, este crossover tiene los acoplamientos de entrada y de salida realizados en corriente contínua, es decir, *NO TIENE CAPACITORES DE BLOQUEO DE DC A LA ENTRADA NI A LA SALIDA*. Antes de que se corten la venas, tengan en cuenta que este crossover va instalado entre el preamplificador (que tiene capacitores a la salida) y los amplificadores de potencia, que tienen capacitores a la entrada, así que por eso no los he puesto. SI hay algún delirante por ahí que tenga un amplifcador de potencia o un pre con acoplamiento en CC (cosa muy poco sensata), entonces va a tener que agregar un par de microfaradios a cada entrada y salida, pero tendrá que ver exactamente cuanto de acuerdo a sus necesidades.

*CREDITS:*
Este diseño está parcialmente basado en el proyecto 09 de ESP (http://sound.whsites.net), parcialmente basado en los diseños de S. Linkwitz (Active Filters) y finalmente tiene mis propios agregados y particularidades, como el acople en DC que les comenté antes, el inversor a la salida del sub, y las resistencias en serie y capacitores en paralelo para no tener que buscar valores raros. La fecha original de mi diseño esquemático y PCB es del 24/09/2009.

*LICENCIA:*
Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero tienen prohibido decir que lo diseñaron y/o inventaron ustedes, y tienen que respetar esta voluntad, si nó...es ROBO, está claro? Se los digo a esto por que el otro crossover aparecía en siliconchip.com y el que lo publicó acá editó la foto y le borró el logo del creador (siliconchip)...no sé quien se iba a creer que el lo había diseñado, pero así fué...y eso está prohibido acá, o sea, *no le borren donde dice EZAVALLA en el PCB*. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el *precio*.

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ* y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a la casa de alguien por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

:buenpost:

! ! Muy buen aporte ¡ ¡


----------



## Cacho

Che, muy lindo circuito.
¡Gracias por compartirlo!


----------



## luisgrillo

Justamente ezavalla te iba a pedir si podias colgar ese crossover para hacerme de un homeT. 
Que aporte tan bueno has hecho.

Saludos y felicitaciones por tus proyectos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el aporte Ezavalla, te quedó muy bueno el circuito felicitaciones.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que les sea de utilidad y muchas gracias por los comentarios!!!
Saludos!


----------



## jose miguel hernandez

maestro ezavalla 

muchas gracias por esto y por existir y por ser tan buenna onda


----------



## djjess

una preguntita. La alimentacion del circuito es a 15V, es que lo quiero construir para ponerlo en el coche, funcionaria con 12V o en el caso de que no, hay algun circuito para subir de 12 a 15V?

Me he bajado el soft de la web que pusiste, en el tipo de filtro que ponemos low pass o high pass??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djjess dijo:


> una preguntita. La alimentacion del circuito es a 15V, es que lo quiero construir para ponerlo en el coche, funcionaria con 12V o en el caso de que no, hay algun circuito para subir de 12 a 15V?


 
Este esquema trabaja a partir de +9/0/-9 (o un poco menos) volts hasta los +15/0/-15. Para alimentarlo con simple polaridad en el auto hay que hacer algunos trucos o generar una fuente de doble polaridad a partir de una de simple polaridad.
Para hacer esto último, fijate en estoslinks:
http://sound.whsites.net/project43.htm
http://sound.whsites.net/project69.htm
Aunque yo prefiero el segundo...



djjess dijo:


> Me he bajado el soft de la web que pusiste, en el tipo de filtro que ponemos low pass o high pass??


 
Los dos !
Para el subwoofer, tenes que elegir pasa-bajos (low-pass); para los "satélites" tenes que elegir pasa-altos (high-pass). Tenés que poner para ambos la misma frecuencia de corte, y vas a ver que te dan los mismos valores de Rx y Cx, pero el circuito es diferente, tal como está en el plano.


----------



## djjess

OK Entendido!!! jejej muchisimas gracias


----------



## Luis1342

Hola,aqui de nuevo con dudas
¿podre usar el crossover y el preamplificador(proyecto88 ESP) con la misma fuente ?
usare la fuente para preamplificadores con reguladores de ESP proyecto 05 del esquema  trabajando a +12/0/-12 con un transformador de 1A y 12VCA

¿que tipo de capacitores se recomiendan en el filtro?
saludos muchas gracias
buen dia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luis1342 dijo:


> *¿podre usar el crossover y el preamplificador(proyecto88 ESP) con la misma fuente ?*
> usare la fuente para preamplificadores con reguladores de ESP proyecto 05 del esquema  trabajando a +12/0/-12 con un transformador de 1A y 12VCA



Seguro que sí. El consumo del crossover es del orden de los 30 a 40mA como mucho, y el preamplificador debe consumir otros 10mA...así que estas sobrado.



Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿que tipo de capacitores se recomiendan en el filtro?



Yo usé cerámicos multicapa por que tenía varios y no quería comprar, pero la tolerancia que tienen es un desastre y hay que aparearlos a mano midiendo, y midiendo y midiendo...
Si podés, usá poliester, que aunque son un poco mas caros tienen mejores características.
De todas formas, a las frecuencias que trabaja el crossover es casi imposible que algún capacitor tenga algún efecto audible...salvo por la tolerancia en el valor final.


----------



## Luis1342

ezavalla dijo:


> Seguro que sí. El consumo del crossover es del orden de los 30 a 40mA como mucho, y el preamplificador debe consumir otros 10mA...así que estas sobrado.
> 
> ahhh excelente,el primer punto superado
> 
> 
> Yo usé cerámicos multicapa por que tenía varios y no quería comprar, pero la tolerancia que tienen es un desastre y hay que aparearlos a mano midiendo, y midiendo y midiendo...
> Si podés, usá poliester, que aunque son un poco mas caros tienen mejores características.
> De todas formas, a las frecuencias que trabaja el crossover es casi imposible que algún capacitor tenga algún efecto audible...salvo por la tolerancia en el valor final.



ok,muy bien,gracias por su respuesta

¿y podria ocupar capacitores ceramicos de disco (de los sencillos)? o traerian problemas
saludos,¡gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luis1342 dijo:


> ¿y podria ocupar capacitores ceramicos de disco (de los sencillos)? o traerian problemas



De poder....se puede, pero ni me gastaría en usarlos. Tienen mucha deriva térmica, y los ultimo que he medido ni siquiera tienen un valor de capacidad estable a temperatura ambiente...
Mejor usá los cerámicos multicapa si tenés problemas económicos...o mejor usá poliester.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo directamente optaría por poliester de bajo voltaje, un poco mas caros, pero no mucho mas, y consigues más de precisión y mas estabilidad.


----------



## Luis1342

ezavalla dijo:


> De poder....se puede, pero ni me gastaría en usarlos. Tienen mucha deriva térmica, y los ultimo que he medido ni siquiera tienen un valor de capacidad estable a temperatura ambiente...
> Mejor usá los cerámicos multicapa si tenés problemas económicos...o mejor usá poliester.



Gracias por el dato,jejeje como lo adivinaste Ezavalla,si mejor le invertire más 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo directamente optaría por poliester de bajo voltaje, un poco mas caros, pero no mucho mas, y consigues más de precisión y mas estabilidad.



si,eso hare,hare la fuerza para conseguir de poliester,por que si están caritos jejeje
saludos,gracias y muy felices vacaciones,pasela de lo mejor


----------



## prmtrade

Muchas gracias..¡¡   !!Muy buen aporte¡¡


----------



## prmtrade

Eza.. help.. no estos seguro de los valores que saco, please.. ¿cuales serian los valores para fijar el la division el 73hrz..?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

prmtrade dijo:


> Eza.. help.. no estos seguro de los valores que saco, please.. ¿cuales serian los valores para fijar el la division el 73hrz..?



Uhhhh...no me acuerdo....creo que 47nF y 33K
Usá el soft de ESP que está linkeado en el primer post, poné pasa-altos o pasa-bajos de cuarto orden y la frecuencia de corte (73Hz). Elegí un valor de capacitor que sea estándard...y el soft te dá el valor de la resistencia. Jugueteá un poco con la frecuencia hasta que te dé un valor normalizado y listo...


----------



## prmtrade

OK.. se agradece..  me saco el sombrero por tu dispocision..
lo pienso usar en viejo proyecto que tenia en pausa con 120 x2 +1 de 200w. muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

prmtrade dijo:


> OK.. se agradece..  me saco el sombrero por tu dispocision..
> lo pienso usar en viejo proyecto que tenia en pausa con 120 x2 +1 de 200w. muchas gracias.



Después contanos como te fué.

PD: Por que cortás a 73Hz?

Saludos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Una pregunta, ya fui a 3 casas de electronica y solo he conseguido preset de 20k, que pasa si utilizo este valor?
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si leyeras un poco no lo preguntarías...



ezavalla dijo:


> Los presets de control de amplitud de salida son presets simples de 1 vuelta, y si no consiguen de 25K, pues le ponen de 20K y es lo mismo.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mil disculpas por lo del preset! No lo habia visto!
No me quedo claro una cosa. Cuando decis que tiene ganancia negativa, quiere decir la salida respecto a la entrada tiene una atenuacion de 5.4db? Osea que deberia aumentar 5.4dB al preamplificador que ya tengo no?
Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> No me quedo claro una cosa. Cuando decis que tiene ganancia negativa, quiere decir la salida respecto a la entrada tiene una atenuacion de 5.4db? Osea que deberia aumentar 5.4dB al preamplificador que ya tengo no?



Nop.
La ganancia es de 5.4 (14dB) con inversión de fase. Lo que pasa es que el sumador anterior también invierte la fase, así que la etapa final corrige la fase de salida y aumenta un poco la ganancia para que tengas margen de variación, por que los woofers son los parlantes de mas bajo rendimiento.
Si tenés demasiada ganancia, tenés que achicar la R20...

PD: Los presets que yo usé los venden en la calle Cordoba.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

En el primer mensaje decis que no tiene capacitores de bloqueo DC, pero que no habria que preocuparse porque en preamplificador deberia tener, esto quiere decir que no puedo utilizarlo sin pre?? Gracias desde ya


----------



## nachoti

Primero que todo, mil y mil gracias a Ezavalla por su aporte, armé este circuito y funcionó al primer intento. Monté el siguiente sistema:
- Mezclador de linea+mic+control de tonos de www.construyasuvideorockola.com
- Conectado al Crossover del maestro Ezavalla
- Como potencias dos STK4241 (2x120W c/u) pero lo alimento con +/-35V, porque el trafo que tenía a mano era de 25-0-25, además no confío en esos STK ya que me salieron muy baratos y eso me da mala espina. Los tenía para otro proyecto pero no creo que se porten bien a +/-50V.
- Gabinete y altavoces _"made in garaje"_

El sonido de este sistema es espectacular. Incialmente quería armarlo con TDA 2050 (2 sencillos + 2 puente) pero el trafo me da un voltaje muy alto para esto. Ampliamente recomendado

Adjunto algunas fotos del montaje que realicé. Subí un archivo ZIP ya que no pude subir las fotos individualmente.

Reitero mis agradecimientos y felicitaciones a todos los que, como Ezavalla, contribuyen para que aficionados como yo disfrutemos de este "hobby" ten hermoso de la electrónica y en especial, del audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios, y me alegro que te haya funcionado al primer intento (bah..a mi también) por que estaba diseñado para que así fuera.
Mis felicitaciones y que disfrutes mucho de tu equipo!



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> En el primer mensaje decis que no tiene capacitores de bloqueo DC, pero que no habria que preocuparse porque en preamplificador deberia tener, e*sto quiere decir que no puedo utilizarlo sin pre??* Gracias desde ya



Fabry: seguimos sin leer...



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Si hay algún delirante por ahí que tenga un amplifcador de potencia o un  pre con acoplamiento en CC (cosa muy poco sensata), *entonces va a tener  que agregar un par de microfaradios a cada entrada* y salida, pero  tendrá que ver exactamente cuanto de acuerdo a sus necesidades.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mil disculpas por las preguntas tontas, pero, eso quiere decir que al no utilizar pre, la salida (en mi caso un telefono celular) tendria "acoplamiento en CC" entonces deberia agregar un capacitor?
Mil disculpas si la respuesta es obvia, pero soy principiante en electronica
Saludos y Gracias desde ya


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Mil disculpas por las preguntas tontas, pero, eso quiere decir que al no utilizar pre, la salida (en mi caso un telefono celular) tendria "acoplamiento en CC" entonces deberia agregar un capacitor?



La verdad, es que "depende". Si no podés saber si la salida del celu tiene o nó aislación DC, entonces ponele un capacitor a cada canal. Con 1uF debería andar bien.
De todas formas, este circuito no amplifica nada (aunque puede), así que de acuerdo a la sensibilidad del ampli, vas a tener que darle una entrada de nivel de línea, por lo menos...


----------



## prmtrade

ezavalla dijo:


> Después contanos como te fué.
> 
> PD: Por que cortás a 73Hz?
> 
> Saludos!


Hola, en realidad lo pense mal, ahora creo que me conviene fijar la division entre 100 y 200hrs, si es muy abajo los dos satelites van a tener que hacer muchos graves. 
Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

prmtrade dijo:


> Hola, en realidad lo pense mal, ahora creo que me conviene fijar la division entre 100 y 200hrs, si es muy abajo los dos satelites van a tener que hacer muchos graves.



Si no has analizado los parámetros de los medios (parlante + caja) no te recomiendo cortarlo tan abajo, por que es probable que no puedan reproducir esas frecuencias sin ecualización adicional y vas a tener un hueco en la respuesta del todo el conjunto.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla, debo confesarte que j****i al p****o, porque al final probe con los capacitores y me di cuenta que le faltaba señal de entrada y agregue un pre, que ya tiene estos capacitores, bueno, no al p****o porque aprendi algo jeje
Te agradezco por el aporte, funciono de maravilla, el corte de frecuencia lo hice a los 91Hz (cap de 22nF y R de 56k)
El cross lo estoy utilizando con 2 amplificadores, uno para los medios y agudos que es un TDA7294 y un ampli de 200Wrms mosfet (el aporte de ejtagle) para los graves, esto alimentado con una SMPS, para instalarlo en mi autito (F147). Mas adelante, cuando termine te instalar todo bien prolijo en el gabinete voy a subir unas fotos a el post "Fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa"
Bueno, mil gracias Ezavalla y disculpa las molestias (lo del preset y los cap)
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Ezavalla, debo confesarte que j****i al p****o, porque al final probe con los capacitores y me di cuenta que le faltaba señal de entrada y agregue un pre, que ya tiene estos capacitores, bueno, no al p****o porque aprendi algo jeje



Viste...te lo dije 



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> De todas formas, este circuito no amplifica nada (aunque puede), así que  de acuerdo a la sensibilidad del ampli, vas a tener que darle una  entrada de nivel de línea, por lo menos...





fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Te agradezco por el aporte, funciono de maravilla, el corte de frecuencia lo hice a los 91Hz (cap de 22nF y R de 56k)
> El cross lo estoy utilizando con 2 amplificadores, uno para los medios y agudos que es un TDA7294 y un ampli de 200Wrms mosfet (el aporte de ejtagle) para los graves, esto alimentado con una SMPS, para instalarlo en mi autito (F147). Mas adelante, cuando termine te instalar todo bien prolijo en el gabinete voy a subir unas fotos a el post "Fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa"



Me alegro que te funcionara bien. Es un circuito muy noble y siempre anda.
Espero las fotos!



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Bueno, mil gracias Ezavalla y disculpa las molestias (lo del preset y los cap)



No es molestia, solo que tenes que leer y hacer tu parte, y preguntar solo lo que no esté explicado.

Saludos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla te dejo una foto, perdon la calidad, esta sacada con un celular, cuando suba las imagenes de todo terminado le pido la camara a mi hermana


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Se  vé bonito...y si anda...mejor aún!
Bien por los cap de poliester!


----------



## prmtrade

EZA.. Ya tengo claro el tema de la división, altos/medio - bajos. Ahora como se le podria hacer un corte para que no deje pasas frecuencias inferiores a 45 ó 40hrz..? se me ocurre para cuidar la salud de los woofers..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

prmtrade dijo:


> EZA.. Ya tengo claro el tema de la división, altos/medio - bajos. Ahora como se le podria hacer un corte para que no deje pasas frecuencias inferiores a 45 ó 40hrz..? se me ocurre para cuidar la salud de los woofers..



Mejor contame como es la estructura que pensás armar, por que no entiendo lo que estás haciendo 
Este crossover está pensado para un 2.1, con dos medio/bajos + altos y un subwoofer. La parte 2 del 2.1 son filtro pasa-altos, así que esos eliminan cualquier baja frecuencia que aparezca por debajo del punto de corte. Pero sacar de 40Hz para arriba....donde? En el sub? De que woofers me estás hablando?


----------



## prmtrade

ezavalla dijo:


> Mejor contame como es la estructura que pensás armar, por que no entiendo lo que estás haciendo
> Este crossover está pensado para un 2.1, con dos medio/bajos + altos y un subwoofer. La parte 2 del 2.1 son filtro pasa-altos, así que esos eliminan cualquier baja frecuencia que aparezca por debajo del punto de corte. Pero sacar de 40Hz para arriba....donde? En el sub? De que woofers me estás hablando?


Seria en el sub, para que trabaje por encima de los 40hrz, para no exigirlo demasiado..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

prmtrade dijo:


> Seria en el sub, para que trabaje por encima de los 40hrz, para no exigirlo demasiado..



Eso de exigirlo demasiado no lo podés decir sin conocer la respuesta del conjunto sub+caja: La has medido o calculado?
De todas formas, no esperés encontrar mucho contenido de alto nivel por debajo de los 40 o 50Hz, así que no vas a exigir nada, tanto mas cuanto probablemente el corte de la curva del sub ande por los 35 o 40Hz.

No sé que más decirte...sin conocer los parámetros T/S del sub y tener una simulación del conjunto parlante+caja, no tengo idea que es lo que sucede...


----------



## prmtrade

Eza, perdon por la inexactitud de las pregunta, es que pregunto con bastante ignorancia en cuanto a electronica y sonido, me estoy iniciando. He reflotado un antiguo proyecto de un 2.1 de 120x2 +1 de 200wts, y todavia no esta terminados los amplis.. luego les contare como termino. Estas son las fotos de los bafles.


----------



## jhonrafael23

nachoti dijo:


> Primero que todo, mil y mil gracias a Ezavalla por su aporte, armé este circuito y funcionó al primer intento. Monté el siguiente sistema:
> - Mezclador de linea+mic+control de tonos de www.construyasuvideorockola.com
> - Conectado al Crossover del maestro Ezavalla
> - Como potencias dos STK4241 (2x120W c/u) pero lo alimento con +/-35V, porque el trafo que tenía a mano era de 25-0-25, además no confío en esos STK ya que me salieron muy baratos y eso me da mala espina. Los tenía para otro proyecto pero no creo que se porten bien a +/-50V.
> - Gabinete y altavoces _"made in garaje"_
> 
> El sonido de este sistema es espectacular. Incialmente quería armarlo con TDA 2050 (2 sencillos + 2 puente) pero el trafo me da un voltaje muy alto para esto. Ampliamente recomendado
> 
> Adjunto algunas fotos del montaje que realicé. Subí un archivo ZIP ya que no pude subir las fotos individualmente.
> 
> Reitero mis agradecimientos y felicitaciones a todos los que, como Ezavalla, contribuyen para que aficionados como yo disfrutemos de este "hobby" ten hermoso de la electrónica y en especial, del audio.


 

Hermano que valores de resistencias usaste al igual que de los condensadores

Disculpa ya me di cuenta en la foto que subiste. Gracias


----------



## nachoti

Para jhonrafael23:

Aunque dices que ya viste los valores de reistencias y condensadores, de todas maneras te los confirmo:

Resistencias: 8,2K Ohms
Condensadores: 100nF (104)

Con estos valores obtuve un afrecuencias de corte de 137 Hz según el programa de cálculo de Rot Elliott http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm#download_esp_lr

Saludos


----------



## jhonrafael23

Nachoti, gracias por contestar, esos valores eran los que tenía previsto. Voy al centro a comprar los componentes, me recomiendas algun lugar, ya que yo vivo aca en Bogotá. Otra cosa con ese corte que tal suena todo el sistema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Les doy un consejo, traten de usar resistencias de valor mas grande y capacitores de valor mas reducido. La frecuencia de corte va a ser la misma, pero van a minimizar la carga sobre los amplificadores operacionales. A partir de 15K o 22K en adelante ya es un buen valor...


----------



## nachoti

Ezavalla, muchas gracias por el consejo.

Recalculando entonces los valores de condensadores y resistencias obtuve lo siguiente:

R= 18K Ohms
C= 47 nF

Con estos valores la frecuencia de corte es de 133Hz, similar a la obtenida con los valores que habia utilizado anteriormente (137Hz). 

A jhonrafael23,

Acá en Bogotá compro estos componentes en un pequeño pasaje comercial ubicado unos metros abajo de la Cra 9 con calle 21, allí me venden condensadores y resistencias en las cantidades que requiero, te comento que con este corte el sonido es excelente ya que no exijo mis satélites que poseen un parlante de 6" + tweeter.

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola Ezavalla, otra vez yo  je.
Tuve un problema con el crossover y queria saber si te habia pasado algo parecido a vos, el circuito estuvo funcionando perfecto, despues lo monte en el gabinete y siguio igual (no presentaba ruido de ningun tipo, todo hermoso) ahora desarme todo para pintar el gabinete, (que quedo muy bien, ya voy a subir una foto) y cuando arme todo, conecto, mando señal, se escuchaba solo ruido a la salida,empiezo desconectando el pre, y seguia el ruido, despues mande señal directamente al ampli y funcionaba perfecto (obvio le faltaba ganancia, pero funcionaba) asique llegue a la conclucion que es el crossover, la alimentacion, no puede haberse invertido nunca porque va con una fichita, asique eso descartado, lo unico que hice, fue pasarle flux a la placa, ya controle el pcb (se me ocurria que talvez cuando pase el flux, quedo alguna biruta o una gotita de estaño entre alguna pista, pero no veo nada. No tenia idea de como probar los integrados, los saque y controle que tengan continuidad entre sus terminales, y no tienen, asique creo que estan sanos, Como me recomendas que controle? o que pensas que puede ser? Mil Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No tengo idea que puede ser  
Y para verificarlo te hace falta un generador de señales y un multímetro que opere en el rango de fcias que vas a probar...o mejor un osciloscopio.
Fijate si no has pinchado la ficha de entrada de señal y que tenes las tensiones +/- en las patas correctas del chip.

En ese circuito ningun AO puede volar por nada, aunque quieras...salvo que inviertas la alimentación...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Entre el Pin 8 y el Pin 4 tengo 24V, esto esta bien. Lamentablemente no tengo estas herramientas que me nombras, soy principiante y todavia no equipo mi taller bien. La verdad nose que sera! Recien lo probe y estaba mudo! Lo apague, cuando lo prendi de nuevo, otra vez mucho mucho ruido, pero si le doy muy volumen a la entrada se escucha muy bajo la musica. Voy a buscar si tengo otra ficha miniplug, Saludos y Grcias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se la miniplug, pero fijate las fichas del PCB y sobre todo, la unión de los cables a los contactos dentro de las fichas. Con el crossover conectado, empujá los cables hacia abajo con la ficha colocada, para ver si es algo que hace falso contacto.
Verificá la ficha que está en la entrada del PCB y las alimentaciones, esas pero parecen OK.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Entre el Pin 8 y el Pin 4 tengo 24V, esto esta bien.



Bien? ... +24V con el negativo en la plata 4 o en la 8???


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Los cables los resolde, por las dudas que fuera un punto de soldadura "frio" pero igual, ahora creo que tengo el problema. Probe el preamp(este es de alimentacion simple de 12v) , sin el cross, y estaba mudo, sin sonido, entonces pense, la alimentacion, la fuente es una SMPS 12v a -50v+50v, regulada a -+38v, (un aporte de Mariano Nicolau). Bueno en rango de CC, tiene los voltajes correctos, pero lo puse en rango AC, y tengo 26V de alterna entre en terminal de +12V y gnd, entre el gnd y -12, tengo 0V de alterna, asique creo que es ese el problema, tendria que cambiar el regulador y el diodo rectificador.

Edit: Con la punta del tester negativa, en el pin 4 y la positiva en el pin 8, Esta bien??

Una pregunta Ezavalla, al ingresar una corriente alterna al cross, se habran quemado los AO? Ahora tengo que ver que se ha quemado en la fuente (creo que los diodos, el regulador talvez?) Voy a ver si el consumo del cross y el pre no es demasiado para el regulador o el diodo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Bueno en rango de CC, tiene los voltajes correctos, pero lo puse en rango AC, y tengo 26V de alterna entre en terminal de +12V y gnd, entre el gnd y -12, tengo 0V de alterna, asique creo que es ese el problema, tendria que cambiar el regulador y el diodo rectificador.


 
HUUMMMMMM....no suena nada bien a la salida de un regulador lineal...



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Edit: Con la punta del tester negativa, en el pin 4 y la positiva en el pin 8, Esta bien??


 
OK. Así está bien.



fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Una pregunta Ezavalla, al ingresar una corriente alterna al cross, se habran quemado los AO? Ahora tengo que ver que se ha quemado en la fuente (creo que los diodos, el regulador talvez?) Voy a ver si el consumo del cross y el pre no es demasiado para el regulador o el diodo



La verdad que no sé , no necesariamente tienen que quemarse, pero esa tensión alterna es la que causa el ruido.

Lo del consumo es lo primero que deberías haber calculado. En el crossover tenés 12 AO, a 5mA MAX c/u te dá 60mA, lo que no es mucho...a menos que tengas una tensión de entrada alta al regulador...que parece que es así, y en ese caso tendrías que ponerles disipadores a los reguladores.


----------



## jhonrafael23

A Ezavalla gracias por las recomendaciones, al igual que a nachoti. Mañana voy a comprar las partes y les cuento como me va. Gracias


----------



## jhonrafael23

Al fin termine de armar este circuito y me funcionó muy bien. Gracias nuevamente a Ezavalla  por las recomendaciones y compartir este archivo con los demás forero, al igual que a nachoti. Mañana subo la foto de como me quedo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que te funcionara bien.
Esperamos las fotos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Ezavalla, ya esta funcionando, bueno, para que quede claro, el crossover nunca funciono mal, era el regulador 7912 de la fuente, parece que estaba oscilando o algo asi, por lo que media alterna, asique bueno, mil gracias ezavalla
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Menos mal que era otra cosa 
Me alegro que consiguieras que funcione!

Saludos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Si fueras mi vecino no te alegrarias 
Mañana pido una camara y subo unas fotos, para no subir las fotos de celu que no se ven bien
Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

excelente! me salvaste la vida con este aporte, es justo lo que necesitaba y encima lo hiciste de la manera en que menos distorsiones provoca, muchísimas gracias por el aporte!

saludos

Juan


----------



## juani84

Hola. Primero, Felicitaciones por el proyecto Ezavalla.
Ahora, te hago una pregunta. Hace unos meses hice un sistema 2.1 para mi pieza. Al subwoofer le hice un filtro pasa-bajos de 4to orden (previo unos buffers y un sumador), y a continuación apliqué la Transformada de Linkwitz de acuerdo a la caja (aprox 8 litros) en la que se encuentra el parlante. Pero a los satelitales no les apliqué ningún tipo de filtrado, o sea, van derecho al amplificador. Simplemente me basé en la respuesta en frecuencia que tienen los parlantes en las cajas, y en mi gusto, y a partir de ahí tomé la frecuencia de corte para el subwoofer. Se entendio?
Ahora la pregunta, cuál es el inconveniente de hacer esto?? Por qué vos ponés filtros también para los satelitales?? Supongo que la respuesta tiene algo que ver con las diferencias de fase
entre los satelitales y el sub, pero no estoy seguro, ni termino de entenderlo bien.

Muchas gracias..

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que sucedía con mis satélites es que la f3 natural de los baffles era muy alta, sobre los 160-Hz y con picos. Usar esa misma frecuencia de corte para el sub lo transformaba en un woofer común, por que el cruce para ambos debía estar en al menos 350-Hz y a esa frecuencia ya no podía usar un solo woofer por que me comía el estereo de los graves...y ni te cuento la fase de porquería que tenían los satélites...pero eso es otra historia.
Por eso tuve que corregir los satélites, se entiende?

Por otra parte, con la TL vos corregís la parte "pasa-altos" de la  respuesta en frecuencia, así que tu modificación del woofer no tiene  nada que ver con la respuesta de los satélites. Lo que importa con ellos es  la frecuencia de corte del pasa-bajos del woofer....aparte de la fase, claro...

Y por otra parte, yo pongo los filtros en los satélites para asegurar la frecuencia de corte inferior y que la pendiente de corte sea de 24-db/oct.

En resumen, tuve que rearmar todas las curvas de respuesta...


----------



## juani84

Claro. Entiendo que en tu caso se complicó porque los satelitales cortan medio alto.
Pero si por ejemplo tenés el caso en el que los satelitales responden lo suficientemente bien en baja frecuencia para que por ejemplo fijando una frecuencia de corte pasa-bajos para el sub en 120Hz logras que la cosa ande. Podés obviar poner el filtro pasa-altos de los satelitales (y quedarte con el corte natural de los parlantes) sin mayores problemas?? o es muy conveniente que sí le pongas el filtro.
Gracias.

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El filtro si es necesario siempre, pero hay que saber cual es la frecuencia de resonancia de los satélites y cuál es el Q de la caja. Con estos dos datos podés saber si usar un filtro pasa-altos de cuarto orden o te basta uno de segundo orden para "ayudar" la curva de segundo orden del baffle a convertirse en cuarto orden.
El problema que tenés así como lo has hecho, es que cortas con segundo orden a los satélites y con cuarto al sub, por lo que tenés una "panza" en la frecuencia de cruce.
Por otro lado, si el Q del satélite es bastante mayor de 0.5, entonces vas a tener problemas con la fase y se te va a desviar el lóbulo de radiación conjunto entre los satélites y el sub.

Sin los datos de tus satélites, no puedo decirte mucho mas...


----------



## juani84

Ok. Eso mismo quería saber. Me quedo muy claro
La duda era más bien "conceptual", mas allá de mi caso en particular.
Ahora, otra duda, supongamos que tengo una frec de corte de los satelitales de 100Hz (obtenida midiendo los parámetros T-S del parlante y simulando en el Win-ISD). La frec. de corte del filtro pasa-altos debe ser un poco mayor que la de los satelitales (por ejemplo 130-150Hz), no? para trabajar en la zona lineal del parlante y que predonime el corte del filtro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juani84 dijo:


> Ahora, otra duda, supongamos que tengo una frec de corte de los satelitales de 100Hz (obtenida midiendo los parámetros T-S del parlante y simulando en el Win-ISD).


Mas que estimarlos con el WinISD hay que medirlos sobre el baffle, midiendo la frecuencia de resonancia y calculando el Q a partir de ella.


juani84 dijo:


> La frec. de corte del filtro pasa-altos debe ser un poco mayor que la de los satelitales (por ejemplo 130-150Hz), no? para trabajar en la zona lineal del parlante y que predonime el corte del filtro.


Depende de los parámetros anteriores. Si tenés que meter el filtro de cuarto orden completo, podés hacerlo de dos formas: O cortando al menos una octava mas arriba (tipo 200-Hz en tu ejemplo) para que la caída natural del baffle no altere mucho la del filtro, o corrigiendo la respuesta del pasa-altos natural del baffle con la TL y luego metiendo un pasa-altos de segundo orden para completar el cuarto orden...que fué lo que yo hice.
Tenés que recordar que los filtros Linkwitz-Riley (que son de los que estoy hablando) son *ACÚSTICOS*, así que el comportamiento eléctrico es secundario...
Si el Q del baffle es tipo Butterworth (0.71) o cercano, entonces con poner otro Butterworth a la frecuencia de resonancia del "baffle" ya alcanza para ecualizarlo con uno de cuarto orden.


----------



## juani84

Entendí. Me quedó claro.
Muchas gracias Ezavalla.

Saludos..


----------



## timelr

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, como de costumbre, no sabía si poner este coso junto con el crossover estereo de 3 vías que publicó zeuspower o crear un tema nuevo, pero creo uno nuevo por que me parece que es suficientemente diferente del otro y apunta a otro tipo de público, así que ahí vá.


y creo que apuntó bien. Su idea me parece la mas adecuada para principiantes (como yo) así que me voy a prender e intentar hacerlo. Y como ya hay algunas dudas consulto: si alimento el buffer de entrada del SUB como indico en el diagrama que aquí adjunto, habría problema con la impedancia de entrada? funcionara igual de bien que su idea original?. Ya se que no tendré las ganancias en sub que usted propone, pero para mi mejor, ya que me gustaría que sea una respuesta lo mas plana posible. También pongo el PCB por si lo necesita para darme su opinión (no es definitivo ya que dependerá de los componentes que consiga cuando lo arme).
PD. estoy usando 3 TL074, uno para cada "canal".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

timelr dijo:


> Y como ya hay algunas dudas consulto: si alimento el buffer de entrada del SUB como indico en el diagrama que aquí adjunto, habría problema con la impedancia de entrada? funcionara igual de bien que su idea original?


Supongo que por "buffer de entrada al sub" te referís al sumador. Si es así, lo que proponés puede funcionar sin mucho problema, pero es un sumador pasivo...y para seguirlo de un buffer de ganancia 1...como que no tiene mucho caso hacerlo pasivo . Mejor respetá el esquema original... es técnicamente más correcto.


timelr dijo:


> Ya se que no tendré las ganancias en sub que usted propone, pero para mi mejor, ya que me gustaría que sea una respuesta lo mas plana posible.


El sumador tiene ganancia 1, o sea, no gana ni pierde nada y deja pasar la suma de las señales tal como viene. La ganancia está en la etapa de salida, y en tu caso es 2, pero cambiando una resistencia se altera sin problemas.

Ahora bien, no te confundás respecto a las ganancias de cada vía. Es un error MUY SERIO decir que querés una respuesta plana y para eso hacerla plana eléctricamente (es lo que vos estás proponiendo) cuando en realidad hay que hacerla plana en forma *acústica*. Por eso está los trimpots de ajuste de ganancia en las etapas de salida, para que podás *tener en cuenta la sensibilidad de los parlantes y lograr una respuesta acústicamente plana*...si es eso lo que deseás.

Por otra parte, tratá de respetar también los componentes originales o reacomodá los que has usado, por que el diseño está pensado así para asegurar la simetría électrica de los medios+altos. Como vos lo estás haciendo, cada etapa tiene un TL074 diferente y ellos pueden tener diferencias eléctricas entre sí que no se "equilibran" como en mi diseño. En realidad es una sutileza, pero como no sé en que contexto de escucha pensás usarlo te recomiendo el mejor layout.

Saludos!


----------



## timelr

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahora bien, no te confundás respecto a las ganancias de cada vía. Es un error MUY SERIO decir que querés una respuesta plana y para eso hacerla plana eléctricamente (es lo que vos estás proponiendo) cuando en realidad hay que hacerla plana en forma *acústica*...
> ...cada etapa tiene un TL074 diferente y ellos pueden tener diferencias eléctricas entre sí que no se "equilibran" como en mi diseño. En realidad es una sutileza...



Y es así nomás... el que sabe, sabe. Muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta, y soy conciente que esas "sutilezas" hacen la diferencia entre que funcione bien o no. La idea de usar los TL074, no es ni por costos ni por que no se consiguen los 072, solamente como para decir "bueno... yo puse alguna idea mia en el proyecto, no lo copié tal cual estaba" .

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

timelr dijo:


> La idea de usar los TL074, no es ni por costos ni por que no se consiguen los 072, solamente como para decir "bueno... yo puse alguna idea mia en el proyecto, no lo copié tal cual estaba" .


La idea es que no se compliquen quienes quieran hacer este crossover, así que copialo tal como está y no te enrredés inútilmente.
PD: Te va a salir un poquito mas caro que hacerlo con los TL074, por que - al menos en San Juan - valen lo mismo el TL072 que el 074...


----------



## DanielU

Tengo 6  OPA2111 asique lo voy a armar con esos.

Pero como tengo mas operacionales para experimentar:

TLE2072
TLE2082
OPA2137
TL082
OPA2132
RC4560

tenia pensado hacer un "mix" de ellos ya que no tengo 6 de cada uno...

U1= OPA2132 (20V/μs, 8nV/√Hz, THD+N 0.00008% 2K load)
U4=OPA2137 (3,5V/μs, 45nV/√Hz, THD+N 0.05%)
U2,3,5,6= TLE2072 o TLE2082 (23V/μs, 11.6nV/√Hz, THD+N 0.013%)

Distorsion en operacionales:

Mid-High Left: 0,07608%
Mid-High Right:0,07608%
Sub:0,07616%

Parece que el 2137 no conviene como buffer de salida...

Con los OPA2111

Mid-High Left: 0,004%
Mid-High Right: 0,004%
Sub:0,005%

Espero no haberle pifiado sumando las distorsiones en cada operacional, en el sub sume dos veces la distorsion del buffer de entrada.

OPA1612, OPA1642, OPA2134 tienen distorsiones bajisimas.


Pero bueno, quizas sea como dice ezavalla, recien notas la calidad de un operacional en aplicaciones de alta ganancia (recuerdo haber leido que citaba como ejemplo los pre de guitarra)


Como tenia muchos capacitores de 100nF de poliester decidi usarlos, el valor de la R es de 10K, espero que no haya problemas. El corte está a 112,5Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DanielU dijo:


> Parece que el 2137 no conviene como buffer de salida...


Ni de entrada 


DanielU dijo:


> Como tenia muchos capacitores de 100nF de poliester decidi usarlos, el valor de la R es de 10K, espero que no haya problemas. El corte está a 112,5Hz.


Problema no va a haber a menos que la frecuencia que has elegido no sea la correcta.


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas @ezavalla.. Una pregunta el PCB ya esta listo para el metodo de la PLANCHA o para el metodo de SERIGRAFIA?
Otra muy elemental, cuales serian la frecuencia apropiada para el Subwoofer y para las salidas Mid-High?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kilermenjose dijo:


> Una pregunta el PCB ya esta listo para el metodo de la PLANCHA o para el metodo de SERIGRAFIA?


Para el método de la plancha.



kilermenjose dijo:


> Otra muy elemental, cuales serian la frecuencia apropiada para el Subwoofer y para las salidas Mid-High?


Ni idea...eso depende de cada parlante. Un subwoofer "no debería" reproducir frecuencias superiores a los 80 Hz, pero el corte correcto depende mas que nada de los medios...pero si no pueden bajar mucho en frecuencia, pues habrá que subir el corte superior del subwoofer...claro, antes de empezar a hacer cosas mas sofisticadas...


----------



## kilermenjose

ezavalla dijo:


> Ni idea...eso depende de cada parlante. Un subwoofer "no debería" reproducir frecuencias superiores a los 80 Hz, pero el corte correcto depende mas que nada de los medios...pero si no pueden bajar mucho en frecuencia, pues habrá que subir el corte superior del subwoofer...claro, antes de empezar a hacer cosas mas sofisticadas...



Ok.. Ahora si entendi, en el programa de la pagina del autor tengo que colocar la misma frecuencia de corte para Bajo y Alto/Medio? O tengo qeu elegir frecuencias distintas?

Saludos!


----------



## DanielU

Gracias ezavalla por tu respuesta. 

Ya pondre fotos de cuando lo arme.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

kilermenjose dijo:


> Ok.. Ahora si entendi, en el programa de la pagina del autor tengo que colocar la misma frecuencia de corte para Bajo y Alto/Medio?


Así es, hay que usar LA MISMA frecuencia...a menos que intentes hacer un desastre acústico .



			
				DanielU dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ezavalla por tu respuesta.


De nada! Cualquier problema (que dudo que haya) posteá por acá.


----------



## DanielU

Hola Ezavalla, ya "termine" el crossover. Como los capacitores no entraban en los agujeros del pcb, tenia que doblar los terminales, los problemas aparecian cuando las patas de los capacitores (reciclados, como la mayoria de los componentes) no eran lo suficientemente largas para ser dobladas...



 



Solo me falto una resistencia de 27k ... 

Ah! use OPA2111.

Gracias por el pcb y el esquematico . Saludos. En el thread de amplificadores hechos en casa colgue mas fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me alegro que te quedara bien! Lo único es que no hacen falta capacitores de poliester para el desacople de HF...y esos son los mas te molestan....


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas.. Ya hace un par de semanas termine de hacer este Crossover y no me funciono! La primera vez que lo probe, la fuente entro en corto. Lo alimente con varias fuente de pc e incluso con un transformador y aun sigue estando el Filtro en corto. Ya lo revise muchas veces pero no encuentro el problema! :/
Ahi les dejo unas fotos para que vean el montaje y a ver si logran identificar el problema y me puedan hechar una manito 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

kilermenjose dijo:


> Buenas.. Ya hace un par de semanas termine de hacer este Crossover y no me funciono! ......


Ese esquema solo debe consumir unos 200mA, cualquier fuente bipolar debe ser capás de alimentarlo.

Retira los operacionales de sus zócalos y prueba si el corto-circuito persiste.

¿ Por que en tu montaje no se ve el cable de alimentación de neutro ?


----------



## kilermenjose

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema solo debe consumir unos 200mA, cualquier fuente bipolar debe ser capás de alimentarlo.



Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc modificada para que entregue +-17, luego le coloque unos 7912 y 7812..



Fogonazo dijo:


> Retira los operacionales de sus zócalos y prueba si el corto-circuito persiste.



Hice eso y ya creo que encontre el problema!  (mirar en la imagen adjunta como quedaron los condensadores de la alimentacion )
Seran esos condensadores la causa del corto circuito?   



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que en tu montaje no se ve el cable de alimentación de neutro ?


Porque el Neutro lo tomaba de la entrada de la señal que venia del Pre, y el Pre estaba alimentado con la misma Fuente...

Al tener colocada la alimentacion al revez, habre quemado algun Operacional??

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

kilermenjose dijo:


> ......Al tener colocada la alimentacion al revez, habre quemado algun Operacional??.......


Muy posiblemente, colocalos y prueba.

Si no funciona mira de armarte un dispositivo de prueba y ve mirando cual o cuales NO funciona.


----------



## kilermenjose

@fogonazo.. Ya los conecte y los probe, funcionaron TODOS. Ninguno se quemo! El Crossover funciona de 10.

Saludos!


----------



## MAXI2799

hola, me interesa este crossover para el sistema que estoy haciendo, pero quiero saber si puedo dejar a los satelites reproducir toodo el ancho de banda y al sub mandarle solo las bajas fracuencias, ya que los satelites que uso tienen un muy buen rendimiento en todas las frecuencias, desde ya graciass


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MAXI2799 dijo:


> hola, me interesa este crossover para el sistema que estoy haciendo, pero quiero saber si puedo dejar a los satelites reproducir toodo el ancho de banda y al sub mandarle solo las bajas fracuencias, ya que los satelites que uso tienen un muy buen rendimiento en todas las frecuencias, desde ya graciass


Entonces para que vas a armar este crossover?
Armá un filtro pasa-bajos a la frecuencia que quieras excitar el sub y listo...por que de los contrario vas a tener que analizar el par estéreo que tenés y ver hasta que frecuencia puede llegar a trabajar sin problemas...


----------



## MAXI2799

El tema era que tengo un sistema estereo y quiero hacerlo 2.1 , para asì añadirle mas bajos, peero esste crossover sumaba las 2 entradas pero añadia corte de frecuencia en las mismas y dejaba las frecuencias bajas solo para el sub ... cosa que no me gustaba mucho,
lo resolvi utilizando el bass extension que es juusto lo que buscaba para añadir el sub sin el corte de frecuencia en los satelitess, 

saludooos , y gracias igualmente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MAXI2799 dijo:


> lo resolvi utilizando el bass extension que es juusto lo que buscaba para añadir el sub sin el corte de frecuencia en los satelitess,
> saludooos , y gracias igualmente


OK. Eso es precisamente lo que te sugerí hacer 
Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Buenas, te cuento mi idea Ezavalla por ahí me orientas un poco mas, me compre 4 drivers de sonido... me eh obligado a implementar filtros activos a mi sistema de sonido por la complejidad de los filtros pasivo y la poca exactitud que tienen al trabajar (según lo que dicen), bueno el tema es que dispongo en mi sonido total 2 subs de 15'' que andan de los 40hz a los 200hz con su amplificador, tengo otro amplificador para 2 frontales con 2 eminence alpha 15'' con 2 cornetas con driver el filtro pasivo que traen esas cornetas tienen que ir de 3500hz para arriba, es un cap y una rcia de 15ohm creo..ya es la culpable de quemar 2 drivers personalmente es una perdida bastante considerable porque en las 2 cajas se quemaron..compre 4 drivers para reponer y dije buah armar bobinas alguna formulita y chau! pero no jaja es un mundo de formulas lo que me gustaría es probar...un filtro de esos para cortar los graves los medios dejarlos a cargo a los eminence alpha 15 que son especiales para eso para el mid-bass van de 46hz a 3,5khz que esos preferiría dejarlos full range... mi principal problema es:
1-Dispongo de 2 amplificadores nada mas..(hacer filtros pasivos o hacer activos y tendré que hacer amplis para los drivers)
2-Me gustaría hacer filtros pasivos es lo super ideal pero no tengo la mínima idea y la gente me dice que me ponga a leer me tiran paginas no entiendo un $·$"·$"·$ y quiero tratar de solucionar rápido el tema este y después ponerme a leer(ya que se queman de apoco) tranquilo y llenarme de conocimientos necesito ya porque están con unos cap de 2,2uf y los uso frecuentemente y a potencia de 40 50w y me siento muy inseguro con ese ''filtro''.
3-No entiendo mucho todavía me falta mucho para aprender a diseñar y yo se que puedo SABER diseñarlos pero es un momento en el cual quiero encontrar lo correcto y no ver como mis ahorros se van quemando de apoquito esa es la cruda realidad jaja...


Muchas gracias por los que me entienden tengo 16 años no por eso soy bruto pero bueno estoy aprendiendo y cuesta...me enredo mucho no se que es lo mejor filtro para mis drivers...o capas uds. sabrán que seria lo mejor para mi  un abrazo grande y gracias por leer!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El tema es relativamente simple:
Si querés multiamplificar (amplificar los graves, medios y agudos por separado) vas a necesitar un conjunto de filtros activos que te permitan separar las frecuencias que van a cada canal...y por supuesto vas a necesitar un amplificador para cada canal, o dos si es en estéreo. Como solo tenés dos amplificadores y aparentemente los usás para audio "profesional" (poner música en fiestas y esas cosas), el chiste de la multiamplificación - aunque es lo correcto - te va a salir algo caro por los niveles de potencia que vas a manejar (digo...por lo que parece )...y por supuesto, vas a tener que usar filtros activos...de los cuales, _*este no es el mas recomendable*_ para tu caso, sino *este otro* que es mas adecuado y que te recomiendo leer entero, ya que al final han posteado un PCB mucho mejor que el del primer post.

Si no tenés plata ni conocimientos para hacer lo anterior, entonces lo mejor es que uses filtrado pasivo hasta que juntés la "tutuca" necesaria para el otro proyecto. Si usás filtrado pasivo, hay montones de temas que hablan del software necesario para hacerlo y las ecuaciones que se usan para calcular a mano (esas que a vos no te gustan). Dado que se te han quemado los drivers, creo que el motivo es claro: un filtro mal calculado y de orden muy bajo, lo que significa que vas a tener que hacer bobinas y calcularlas para lograr un filtrado de segundo o tercer orden en cada parlante, y en especial en los drivers.

De todas formas, te recomiendo seguir tu consulta en un tema mas apropiado por que en este no es aplicable.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

ezavalla dijo:


> El tema es relativamente simple:
> Si querés multiamplificar (amplificar los graves, medios y agudos por separado) vas a necesitar un conjunto de filtros activos que te permitan separar las frecuencias que van a cada canal...y por supuesto vas a necesitar un amplificador para cada canal, o dos si es en estéreo. Como solo tenés dos amplificadores y aparentemente los usás para audio "profesional" (poner música en fiestas y esas cosas), el chiste de la multiamplificación - aunque es lo correcto - te va a salir algo caro por los niveles de potencia que vas a manejar (digo...por lo que parece )...y por supuesto, vas a tener que usar filtros activos...de los cuales, _*este no es el mas recomendable*_ para tu caso, sino *este otro* que es mas adecuado y que te recomiendo leer entero, ya que al final han posteado un PCB mucho mejor que el del primer post.
> 
> Si no tenés plata ni conocimientos para hacer lo anterior, entonces lo mejor es que uses filtrado pasivo hasta que juntés la "tutuca" necesaria para el otro proyecto. Si usás filtrado pasivo, hay montones de temas que hablan del software necesario para hacerlo y las ecuaciones que se usan para calcular a mano (esas que a vos no te gustan). Dado que se te han quemado los drivers, creo que el motivo es claro: un filtro mal calculado y de orden muy bajo, lo que significa que vas a tener que hacer bobinas y calcularlas para lograr un filtrado de segundo o tercer orden en cada parlante, y en especial en los drivers.
> 
> De todas formas, te recomiendo seguir tu consulta en un tema mas apropiado por que en este no es aplicable.
> 
> Saludos!




Bueno muchas gracias, te agradesco tu preocupacion  ya estoy masomenos encaminando que tengo que hacer!. Asi que capaz que la semana que viene arme alguno de esos me sobra un ampli de 100w-100w asi que capas que salga eso de divivr por los 3 canales  un abrazo grande y gracias!

PD:
Cual de todos estos es el mejor que me dices?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-crossover-15786/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/index6.html (primer post de la pagina)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esta versión del segundo link que pasate:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438316/


----------



## gusvio

buenas, epero puedan ayudarme me decide armar este crossover mas por la reputacion de ezavalla que por otra cosa, solo que tengo un problema con conseguir los 6 tl 072 solo consegui 4 puedo usar estos mas 2 ne5532, y si puedo usar condensadores ceramicos , gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gusvio dijo:


> buenas, epero puedan ayudarme me decide armar este crossover *mas por la reputacion de ezavalla que por otra cosa*


   reputación?    ....pssssssss



gusvio dijo:


> solo que tengo un problema con conseguir los 6 tl 072 solo consegui 4 puedo usar estos mas 2 ne5532


Si, podés usar los NE5532 para completar...



gusvio dijo:


> y si puedo usar condensadores ceramicos


Preferiblemente NO, tratá de usar de poliester...pero si no te quedan mas que cerámicos...cerámicos serán los que vas a usar


----------



## AntonioAA

Termino de hacer andar el crossover del amigo Zavalla , LUJO DE PCB , 0 errores, "andó" de una....
El corte lo hice a 415Hz para no forzar los pobres medios Jahro , se completaria con el EspantoWoofer que publique en otro hilo . 
Lo que se ve sin armar aun es la plaquetita de la transformacion de Linkwitz con la que pienso armar un pasaaltos para el woofer .

Completo asi el sistema Bi-Amp .

Muestro fotos de las placas , con el debido Copyright a Zavalla ( que le agradezco mucho pero no vaya a ser que me quiera cobrar  )

Tambien los bafflecitos reformados con bordes redondos y posicion aurea de los parlantes anti-difraccion....

No se donde publicar esto pero *TODO el sistema es de Foros de Electronica*:

- Ampli Clase D de Tagle
- Ampli TDA7294 de Nicolau
- Crossover de Zavalla.

*Mis agradecimientos a todos*... Me falta medir todo a ver como quedo pero a la oreja parece todo ok.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> El corte lo hice a 415Hz para no forzar los pobres medios Jahro , se completaria con *el EspantoWoofer* que publique en otro hilo.


 






El espantomovil?  




AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que se ve sin armar aun es la plaquetita de la transformacion de Linkwitz con la que pienso armar un pasaaltos para el woofer.


  



AntonioAA dijo:


> Muestro fotos de las placas , con el debido Copyright a Zavalla ( que le agradezco mucho pero no vaya a ser que me quiera cobrar  )


Naaa....como te voy a cobrar   cuando nos encontremos tal vez una birrita 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Tambien los bafflecitos reformados con bordes redondos y posicion aurea de los parlantes anti-difraccion....


  

Mis mas sinceras felicitaciones!!!!! Esto es un laburo COMPLETO!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Barriles de birra le debo, Profe!! 
sus elogios son musica a mis oidos , gracias


----------



## Naders150

Bueno les comento arme el circuito completo con una frecuencia a ojo... y wauu me sorprendio no mete ruido suena muy bien, muchas gracias eazavalla, cuando tenga camara monto fotos


----------



## osk_rin

ez, 
estuve dandole un vistazo a la pag de Elliot, este articulo en particular
http://sound.whsites.net/project73.htm que habla tambien del Linkwitz-Riley crossover, y me he quedado un poco decepcionado, y me hace pensar de que calidad es el sonido, que escucho de mis parlantes?  

jajaj pero bueno, algun dia tendre dinero para armar algo decente, he pensado en armar este genial crossover, pero al final desisto por la calidad de mis parlantes, y ni pensar en comprar unos en las electronicas de mi pueblo que todos son chinos o no se que y ni hablar de los tweeters, no se como cortarlos y como ajustarlos debido a su mala calidad, he leído al respecto pero se me dificulta un poco, haber si me animo a comprar unos parlantes y a tratar de hacer milagros con ellos, cuando los tenga pedire un poco de ayuda en el foro 

saludos.


----------



## Naders150

Ve bueno intenta, yo a punta de prueba error he ido aprendiendo muchas cosas (sobre todo lidear con componentes chinos), si no me gusta como quedo lo vendo jejeje, aunque algunas veces me he arrepentido de salir de mis trabajos, la cosa es que si no los vendo ya tendría como 15 amplificadores y ni hablar de bafles jejeje.

Otro asunto hace poco compre como 20 satelites de teatro en casa kenix que solitos suenan bien bonito como de 200hz en adelante, también compre un par de sub-wofers kenwood y ando investigando como hacer las cajas, tengo la idea de hacer un mini line-array o que por lo menos se vea como uno y se comporte medianamente como un line-array, en fin y pues ahí voy leyendo muchooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....

Señores les pido ayuda, ya que no se por donde empezar, pero si se que necesito un equipo de medición
Tengo al alcanze:
Consola beringerh 802
Microfono shure SV100
Computador, creo que tiene una tarjeta de sonido decente
Potencias muchas de todos los colores y sabores
Muchas ganas de aprender
Etc...

Pero no se por donde empezar; ¿Como mido respuesta de frecuencia?, ¿Utilizo tonos?, ¿Que tonos?, ¿Como conecto la consola?, ¿Que sofware uso?

No quiero que me den todo servido en bandeja de plata pero me serviría algo como; leete esto o esto otro, empieza por... en fin agradecería cualquier ayuda.

No es pereza pero tengo tanta información en la cabeza que ya me perdi jejeje


----------



## AntonioAA

Naders:
a todos nos pasa! Hay momentos en que parece que a mas aprendes menos sabes... 
Te sugiero que leas el hilo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031-new/
completo , ahi el amigo juanfilas da clases magistrales de mediciones ....
Te doy un resumen de lo que deberias hacer pero te sugiero que leas lo otro:
- Necesitas la placa de sonido , un ampli de no demasiada potencia y el microfono.
- Como software usa el *Arta* ( LEER BIEN INSTRUCCIONES ) y arma las conexiones que se necesitan
- Tu microfono es de marca reconocida , si es dinamico es posible que NO sea lineal pero es seguro que encontraras la curva de respuesta y podes ingresarla para que te compense lo que leas.

Y A MEDIR SE HA DICHO !!! con cuidado y criterio , no confies de los primeros resultados y asegurate que tenes todo bien conectado.

osk_rin: 
Te digo lo mismo que a Naders , PACIENCIA , fijate los experimentos que hemos hecho Zavalla y yo con parlantes MUY BARATOS y ordinarios ... y te aseguro que si elegis bien los cortes y nivelas las respuestas se puede lograr algo MUY ACEPTABLE con poco dinero ... si bien bastante trabajo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> osk_rin:
> Te digo lo mismo que a Naders , PACIENCIA , fijate los experimentos que hemos hecho Zavalla y yo con parlantes MUY BARATOS y ordinarios ... y te aseguro que si elegis bien los cortes y nivelas las respuestas se puede lograr algo MUY ACEPTABLE con poco dinero ... si bien bastante trabajo!


osk_rin:
Seguí los consejo de AntonioAA 
El ha tenido que pelear, estudiar, probar, medir, corregir y ha hecho todo lo necesario para lograr aplicar esta tecnología de filtrado y obtener excelentes resultados, considerando la calidad de los parlantes que estaba usando .... y eso es lo que hay que hacer para lograrlo.
Podés gastar mucho más en parlantes y obtener mejores resultados con mucho menos esfuerzo (como estoy intentando hacer en este momento), pero el aprendizaje logrado con esta etapa es INVALUABLE y es fundamental para seguir avanzando, por que aún quedan muchas mejoras por hacer.
Claro está que vas a tener que aprender a medir y a analizar esos resultados.. pero bueno... nada es fácil en la vida.


----------



## osk_rin

naders150, antonioAA, ezavalla 

muchas gracias por los comentarios y sugerencias, escuchar palabras de aliento de los masters, como lo son ustedes, antonio y ez, me motivan, a la proxima quincena "dia de pago" me compro un par de parlantes y tweeters, y si son tan amables de ayudarme les agradecere, tendre que documentarme y experimentar, pero estoy seguro de que aprendere, disculpen si es que me he salido un poco del tema.

saludos


----------



## nicolas

termine el filtro... todavia no lo he probado con audio... el temas es que al prenderlo no pasa nada... pongo los dedos en la entrada y el parlante hace ruido... esa es una buena señal... y al apagar el ampli el parlante emite un pitido agudo y se corta... que podra ser????

tal vez pense en algun integrado si no no se que puede ser...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nicolas dijo:


> termine el filtro... todavia no lo he probado con audio... el temas es que al prenderlo no pasa nada... pongo los dedos en la entrada y el parlante hace ruido... esa es una buena señal... y al apagar el ampli el parlante emite un pitido agudo y se corta... que podra ser????
> tal vez pense en algun integrado si no no se que puede ser...



Y que esperás que te digamos? Probalo como corresponde y vas a ver que es lo que hace, por que con "le pongo el dedo y hace ruido, y lo apago y pitea" no vamos muy lejos...

Nicolás: esto es para quienes tienen un poco de pilas para hacer las cosas, pero como las estás haciendo vos...como que no...


----------



## nicolas

con audio me anduvo bien ambos canales pero la salida del golpe no... tengo solo un zumbido que aumenta con el preset...


----------



## AntonioAA

No me queda otra que decirte que *revises *todo... que entendes por "golpe" ??? 
El circuito es impecable , alguna te mandaste .... y es lo mas comun del mundo .


----------



## nicolas

jajajajaj por golpe entiendo salida para subwoofer perdon por hablar asi... me parece ya encontre el problema... era un pista unida... mañana lo pruebo y les cuento...


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahhhh viste como es??? ... la electronica es asi .
Confucio dijo:  "Despacito , despacito , se cazan los ratoncitos .... " 
No se que edad tenes ...pero pareces mi hijo! 
suerte.

...Ah! encima se llama ...Nicolas ....


----------



## nicolas

jajajaj tengo 21 mi problema es que no tengo muchos instrumentos pero me las arreglo como puedo... igual los errores que cometo son por apurado supongo...


----------



## nicolas

ahi lo arregle era la pista unida nomas... asique bueno
muchas gracias por la ayuda suena excelenteeeeee!!!!


----------



## nicolas

Hola queria hacerles una pregunta... si bien el crossover anda perfecto el tema es el siguiente... cuando apago el home me suena un silbido por los tweeters... desconecto el crossover y los amplis no lo hacen entonces ese pitido es del crossover... pareciera que se descargan los capacitores de la fuente y generaran ese pitido... sera eso??? como puedo solucionarlo?


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo te recomendaria que el crossover lo conectes a la misma llave de tension que a los amplis ... yo lo tengo asi y nunca tuve problemas ... o apagar primero amplis y luego el resto ... 
Sino hay que implementar un circuito de proteccion como al resto de los amplis , que corte los parlantes con un relay . 
Que ampli tenes? un TDA? En tal caso podes jugar con el circuito del MUTE .
Repasame toda la configuracion tuya , que no recuerdo haberla leido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En el artículo de ESP sobre los filtros LR menciona que, dependiendo del AO usado, se pueden producir ruidos al apagarlo, y en mi caso (con los TL072) a veces piteaba y a veces no tanto. En fin, le puse *este* diseño de ESP (es el relay cuadruple inversor mas la plaquetita que se ven en la foto) y chau problemas.


----------



## nicolas

para cada canal tendo tda 2050 y para la salida de woofer tengo tda 2050 en puente... precisamente pensaba hacer una proteccion con retarde en encendido... una que dejo mnicolau por aca en el foro... con eso lo soluciono???


----------



## AntonioAA

Ud siempre un paso adelante, Profe... 
Encendiendo todo con la misma llave no me trajo problemas , la fuente del crossover se apaga despues que el ampli ....
Nicolas : con el TDA tenes el mute y el standby... por ahi vi unos circuitos con diodos que hacen que se DESACTIVE MAS RAPIDO QUE LO QUE ACTIVA , con eso se tendria que solucionar . 
En los que arme yo no hizo falta la proteccion....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ud siempre un paso adelante, Profe...


 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Encendiendo todo con la misma llave no me trajo problemas , la fuente del crossover se apaga despues que el ampli ....


Sep, esa es una buena opción, pero en mi caso era imposible por que tengo los amplis separados del crossover 
Ya luego subo una foteli...


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo los tengo en cascada... uso los conectores de fuente de PC ( as usual ) y de uno conecto el otro con ese cablito que venia antes para el monitor ....


----------



## cevv

Saludos a amigos! dentro de poco termino el crossover....  aca dejo algunas fotitos.
Agradecido al autor por su esfuerzo y a todos por compartir sus experiencias.
un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cevv dijo:


> Saludos a amigos! dentro de poco termino el crossover....  aca dejo algunas fotitos.


cevv:
En la licencia de uso del PCB está *ESPECIFICAMENTE PROHIBIDO *cambiar/eliminar mi identificación (*EZAVALLA*) en el centro del PCB.... y vos lo has hecho :enfadado:.


----------



## SERGIOD

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, como de costumbre, no sabía si poner este coso junto con el crossover estereo de 3 vías que publicó zeuspower o crear un tema nuevo, pero creo uno nuevo por que me parece que es suficientemente diferente del otro y apunta a otro tipo de público, así que ahí vá.
> 
> *LICENCIA:*
> Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero tienen prohibido decir que lo diseñaron y/o inventaron ustedes, y tienen que respetar esta voluntad, si nó...es ROBO, está claro? Se los digo a esto por que el otro crossover aparecía en siliconchip.com y el que lo publicó acá editó la foto y le borró el logo del creador (siliconchip)...no sé quien se iba a creer que el lo había diseñado, pero así fué...y eso está prohibido acá, o sea, *no le borren donde dice EZAVALLA en el PCB*. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el *precio*.
> 
> *NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
> Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ* y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a la casa de alguien por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.
> 
> Saludos!



Fíjense bien esta claro, respeten el trabajo de otros


----------



## cevv

Saludos Men!
*EZAVALLA *se me paso comentarte lo de  modificacion , pude sencillamente no subir la foto y listo... igual doy credito a tu trabajo y aclaro que no es para la venta ni nada por el estilo,  es solo para mi uso y creo sera el UNICO que construya, ya que los demas SERAN de 5.1, y al igual que tu me basare en el trabajo de Rod Elliott...  años atras construi el crossover con excelentes resultados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cevv dijo:


> *EZAVALLA *se me paso comentarte lo de  modificacion , pude sencillamente no subir la foto y listo... igual doy credito a tu trabajo y aclaro que no es para la venta ni nada por el estilo,  es solo para mi uso


cevv:
El tema es que la condición de uso del PCB que diseñé *requería no quitarle mi identificación*. Esas letras no molestan a nadie ni interfieren para nada con el uso del diseño completo. Poniendo tu nombre en ese diseño, da toda la apariencia que lo has diseñado vos, y más aún si hacés circular la foto... sin importar lo que diga en el foro.

El asunto es simple: si no te gusta, agrada o conviene que mi identificación esté en el PCB... simplemente no tenés que usarlo y listo, pero lo que no podés hacer es ponerle TU nombre, por que entonces te estás apropiando de MI diseño... se entiende???

Y, por favor, leé la licencia del primer post, por que NO dice que no puedas usar el PCB en forma comercial. La licencia es clara y dice que puedes hacer con el PCB lo que se te ocurra... *excepto quitarle mi nombre*.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal.
he optado por realizar este crossover, y les tengo una de las calsicas consultas, tengo en mi poder 6 integrados M5218A y nos se si tenga problemas con ellos si los uso en este circuito ya que los recomendados o al menos los que usaron son TL072 "fet's" y yo usare unos BJT, habra algun inconveniente?

por otro lado pienso cortar a 100hz, ya me puse a leer los 3 articulos de ez, algo entendi pero mi eleccion es al tanteo :S 

y con respecto ala peticion de dejar la firma de EZ almenos esta permitido hacer algo asi?






a los de el compañero ratmayor les pongo la pequeña firma de "assembled by oscarin" me lo permite estimado EZ???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

osk_rin dijo:


> he optado por realizar este crossover, y les tengo una de las calsicas consultas, tengo en mi poder 6 integrados M5218A y nos se si tenga problemas con ellos si los uso en este circuito ya que los recomendados o al menos los que usaron son TL072 "fet's" y yo usare unos BJT, habra algun inconveniente?


El slew-rate no es muy grande que digamos, pero si le metés señales que no se pasen de los 2Vpp (que son señales gigantes) no debería haber problema. Al menos podés usarlos ahora y cambiarlos luego.



osk_rin dijo:


> por otro lado pienso cortar a 100hz, ya me puse a leer los 3 articulos de ez, algo entendi* pero mi eleccion es al tanteo* :S


Esa es una muy mala idea.... pero la frecuencia está dentro de lo normal para un dos vías. Hay que ver si el midwoofer puede llegar ahí y con cual Q lo hace...



osk_rin dijo:


> y con respecto ala peticion de dejar la firma de EZ almenos esta permitido hacer algo asi?
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/555547_4352849260917_366430932_n.jpg
> a los de el compañero ratmayor les pongo la pequeña firma de "assembled by oscarin" me lo permite estimado EZ???


Mirá, del lado de componentes y del cobre podés agregar lo que quieras, lo que no podés hacer es quitar/borrar/tapar mi nombre en el lado del cobre. Solo eso...OK?


----------



## osk_rin

Muchas gracias EZ


ezavalla dijo:


> Mirá, del lado de componentes y del cobre podés  agregar lo que quieras, lo que no podés hacer es quitar/borrar/tapar mi  nombre en el lado del cobre. Solo eso...OK?


entendido 
bueno almenos la decision es a oido mis baflecitos "los que realice hace poco no se si los recuerda" llegan perfecto a los 100 hz si los coloco en un lugar "estrategico" dan unos buenos graves que hasta se sienten  es por eso que opte por los 100 hz "aunque podria ser menos" o igualar a la frecuencia que estan sintonizados mis bafles que son 80Hz. y en su articulo observe que ud hizo el corte en 75hz claro que hizo eso despues de un analisis medicion y brueba para determinar eso, 

y el sub que usare es el anteriormente medido que esta pensado para sintonizarse en 45hz y caja de 40L


----------



## cantoni11

Muy buen aporte Ezavalla ,ud siempre dandonos grandes sorpresa "MAESTRO" . Puedo poner potenciometros en reemplazo de los trimpot???? para poder asi regular como un volumen de sub y otro de rango completo ,el de rango completo seria stereo y el de subwofer mono ,
en la foto vi te falta un OP ,lo modificaste???',saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

De poder poner potes...se puede, pero la idea de este filtro es que sea para una instalación fija. Si lo vas a usar para poner sonido en fiestas y esas cosas...vas a tener que usar los potes, pero igual no vas a poder cambiar la frecuencia de corte.

El AO que falta es una modificación para un sistema mío que usa solo una mitad del filtro, y la otra mitad es el propio parlante ecualizado para que se comporte como filtro... un lío que está explicado en alguna de las partes de mi tema "Diseño de un subwoofer..."


----------



## osk_rin

jorge morales dijo:
			
		

> adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema, asi como la pagina en donde la encontre, saludos http://zosilnovace.eu/volneprojekty.htm


se ve muy bueno, y tiene flexibilidad para usarlo solo con dos o el 2+1 
excelente!


----------



## osk_rin

aquí un avance para mi 2.1
se trata de el crossover cortado a 100hz y usare un LM4780 y un LM3886 
en cuanto lo termine comparto


----------



## osk_rin

ya esta listo.
use capacitores, integrados y hasta presets reciclados  solo compre la placa y resistencias funciona excelente 








en cuanto termine el proyecto de mi 2.1 comparto fotografias en su respectivo tema 

muchas gracias EZ por este lindo proyecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias a vos por usar este diseño!!!!
PD: Mejor sería que usaras zócalos para los AO....


----------



## AntonioAA

Buenisimo oskrin!!
No te vas a quedar corto de potencia para el sub con el LM3886 solito??
porque no pones otro 4780 en bridge ? Acordate que los graves se "chupan" toda la potencia.....


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias antonio, EZ
antonio.
mi subwoofer, es pequeño de 8" y los satélites que usare son de 5.25 así es que no le aplicare tanta potencia, por eso pienso que es suficiente con los 80w que me pueda dar el LM3886 a 4 ohms.

si me compro otro sub, solo reemplazo ese LM3886 por una versión en puente de ese mismo o un LM4780 en puente


----------



## leo12nico

voy a hacer una pregunta un poco tonta tal vez, pero... con cuanto se alimenta el cross? porque vi el esquemático pero no entiendo bien de cuanto es la fuente? disculpen mi ignorancia

Hago otra pregunta, la semana que viene empiezo a hacer un 2.1. Mi idea era, un ampli lm3886 para cada canal y dos en puente para el sub. Y hacerme unas cajas con unos jarho de 8 '' de rango extendido para los medios y algun tweet y algun jarho para el sub. La pregunta es: quiero hacer un preamp tambien, como seria la conexion? entrada de audio->pre->cross->amp?
desde ya muchas gracias, espero me puedan ayudar con estas pavadas de principiante


----------



## nicolas

El pre se alimenta con 15+15 volt y la conexion es precisamenta la que vos decis  audio->pre->cross->amp


----------



## leo12nico

con este cross, y los correspondientes amplis para cada canal y bass, queria hacerme el 2.1 para la compu porque mis parlantes genius, son un asco ya  necesito algo mas? porque ya los cortes estan hechos en el cross, y se regula con los preset, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

leo12nico dijo:


> con este cross, y los correspondientes amplis para cada canal y bass, queria hacerme el 2.1 para la compu porque mis parlantes genius, son un asco ya  necesito algo mas?


Necesitás los baffles , o vas a usar los Genius???



leo12nico dijo:


> porque ya los cortes estan hechos en el cross, y se regula con los preset, no?


Los cortes los hace el cross, pero en un sistema 2.1 como este se supone que los baffles satélites llevan un crossover pasivo entre el midwoofer y el tweeter, o bien que son baffles full-range, pero esto no es muy aconsejable que digamos.
Lo que ajustan los presets es el nivel que sale de cada crossover para equalizar las sensibilidades de los diferentes baffles+amplificadores. Los presets NO SON un control de tono ni de volumen!! Eso se maneja con el tono o volumen de la PC en tu caso.


----------



## leo12nico

nooooo los Genius los tiro a la basura!  jajajajaja, pensaba hacer unos baflecitos y usar amplis de 15w por canal y 30w en los bajos! y estoy pensando todavia si poner full range o lo que decis vos de un cross pasivo. Nono, ya se que no se ecualiza con los presets, ya entendi


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias a todos los usuarios del foro
de momento comento que ensamble el crossover 2.1 aca posteado en un sistema que y habia hecho pero que tenia crossover pasivo
la diferencia es abrumadora suena genial a pesar de que me deje llevar e hice los calculos para cortar en 350hz para ambas etapas
el sistema es un amplificador triamplificado clase ab la tarjeta driver la saque del manual de un equipo chino hace ya mucho tiempo con la ayuda de un amigo y colega de electronica esa tarjeta esta trabajando con +/-55v (la tarjeta ha sido probada desde +/-18v a +/-95v sin modificacion de componentes ) el transformador fue donado por un amplificador sony de unos parlantes surround y de ahi se regulan los +/-15v del preamplificador y el crossover 
y ahi le anexo unas fotos y le agradezco especialmente al autor del circuito y en una foto le demuestro que respete su condicion de uso de la tarjeta



ah y a pesar de el desoren de cables no recibe casi ninguna interferencia el sistema solo si le dejo el celular  encima y le entra una llamada o un mensaje y tambien posee retado de encendido (esa tarjeta la he tratado de hacer varias veces y solo me funciono y todavia lo hace en ese sistema)


----------



## AntonioAA

Como que cortaste en 350Hz para "ambas etapas" ??? 
Si decis que es triamplificado ... este es 2.1


----------



## mogolloelectro

o sea para bajo y los satelites el corte esta seteado a 350hz 
en bajo el corte es hasta 350hz y los satelites estan desde 350 hz en adelante
pero voy a ver si  pongo el corte del bajo por lo menos en 100hz o que me recomiendan?

ah y una etapa seria estereo y la otra mono por que tambien se puede con un amplifiador cuadruple que ya serian dos etapas estereo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola mogolloelectro:
Me alegro que el crossover te funcionara correctamente y que puedas apreciar las diferencias acústicas.
En cuanto a la frecuencia de corte de los bajos...hummmmm.... hay que ver como responden los woofers y "medios" que estás usando, pero 350Hz es una buena frecuencia de corte para woofers en sistemas 2.0.. en este caso habría que analizar mejor por que casi es un subwoofer lo que se usa acá y tal vez sería mejor cortar en algo de 100Hz o un poco menos.


----------



## mogolloelectro

pues esta mañana le modifique la frecuencia de corte al bajo en aproximadamente 117hz (con los componentes que tenia a la mano) y cambio mucho en su respuesta dado a que estaba amplificando algo de frecuencia media y se notaba mucha distorsion el sonido pero ahora suena mas profundo el audio y solo con bajo 
voy a ver si lo seteo a por lo menos 80hz o mejor lo llevo a 60hz que seria mas recomendado
de antemano gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No podés cambiar solo el corte del bajo sino también los medios/altos a la misma frecuencia. En caso contrario te va a quedar un "hueco" en frecuencias que no van a sonar.


----------



## mogolloelectro

si eso ya lo se tambin pensaba bajar las frecuencias medias a aproximadamente  250hz pero no tuve todas las resistencias (necesitaba 12 de 10k y solo consegui 6 de las que tenia) asi que se quedara por un rato asi hasta que vaya a comprar las resistencias y de otro valor para ponerla lo mas cruzado posible


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mogollo: Pero es que las frecuencias de corte del sub y del mid+tweeter deben ser exactamente las mismas (y también las sensibilidades de cada conjunto). No podés dejar el sub en 117 y el mid en 250Hz...


----------



## mogolloelectro

hasta donde tenia entendido y lo muestran en una curva de corte de la misma pagina de elliot es que el corte no es desde la frecuencia exacta va disminuyendo o atenuando la señal hasta aplicar el corte asi que en un punto debe todavia escucharse las frecuencias aunque por ser frecuencias muy bajas no son perceptibles del todo pero si hablaramos de un corte en frecuencias medias o altas seria mas notable 
por ahora y hasta que no pueda comprar los componentes para ponerla parejas se quedara asi de todas formas se escucha mucho mejor que antes y pienso hacer mas ensayos 
cuando coloque el parlant que quiero en el respectivo subwoffer probablemente le baje el corte a por lo menos 100 hz a ambas etapas 
el parlante que requiero es uno como este
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.aspx?itemid=120403
y de paso dejo una imagen de lo que comento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mogolloelectro dijo:


> hasta donde tenia entendido y lo muestran en una curva de corte de la misma pagina de elliot es que el corte no es desde la frecuencia exacta va disminuyendo o atenuando la señal hasta aplicar el corte asi que en un punto debe todavia escucharse las frecuencias aunque por ser frecuencias muy bajas no son perceptibles del todo pero si hablaramos de un corte en frecuencias medias o altas seria mas notable


En estos filtros, la frecuencia de corte es donde la curva cae 6dB, y en gráfico es donde se *cruzan *las curvas. Esa es la frecuencia que debés usar para calcular el crossover y debe ser la misma en el FPB del subwoofer y en el FPA de los medios-altos.


----------



## MemphisJr

Dr, me temo que me da pena decirlo pero... no se como se lee el diagrama y no se como se usa el soft,trate de copiar el de una foto pero no se ven los valores de condensadores y resistencias,aegun yo interprete el diagrama y segun yo use el software y no funco,y a peligro de faltar a la norma de no pedir todo ya hecho me podrias decir que valores que usaste en resistencias y capaciotores? y asi ya puedo postear la lista,ya que ya saque los valores de los demas componentes.

saludos,si es necesario eliminen esta respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> Dr, me temo que me da pena decirlo pero... no se como se lee el diagrama y no se como se usa el soft,trate de copiar el de una foto pero no se ven los valores de condensadores y resistencias,aegun yo interprete el diagrama y segun yo use el software y no funco,y a peligro de faltar a la norma de no pedir todo ya hecho me podrias decir que valores que usaste en resistencias y capaciotores? y asi ya puedo postear la lista,ya que ya saque los valores de los demas componentes.
> saludos,si es necesario eliminen esta respuesta.



Vamos! el esquemático es un pdf que podés ampliar sin pérdida de resolución. Y los valores que hay que calcular no te los puedo decir yo por que dependen de TUS baffles/parlantes. Por favor, leé el tema completo que ya varios lo hicieron y dan algunos datos de lo que tuvieron en cuenta para las frecuencias de corte.


----------



## juliangp

Ezavalla, porque no recomendas este cross para un sistema profesional? hay algo de malo en el?  se necesita usar butterworth para pro si o sí? saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Ezavalla, porque no recomendas este cross para un sistema profesional? hay algo de malo en el?  se necesita usar butterworth para pro si o sí? saludos


No hay nada malo, excepto que en un sistema de audio profesional (PA) las frecuencias de corte se ajustan no solo en base a los baffles sino también en base al "ambiente". Eso hace que el cambio de frecuenciade corte se una tarea muy común en este tipo de aplicaciones y este esquema de filtro que he usado (Sallen-Key) no se ajusta al cambio de frecuencias por que habría que usar potenciómetros  cuádruples  para un filtro de cuarto orden por canal, y se van a producir desbalances en los valores de las resistencias y en la configuración del filtro debido a la tolerancia de los potes (20%) y desajuste del recorrido sobre el eje....suponiendo que consigás los potes cuádruples. Para evitar esto se usa otra configuración de filtros (State-Variable) que permite el ajuste con un pote doble por canal para un filtro de cuarto orden, pero es otro circuito, otro PCB y otra forma de cálculo... aparte de que hay que usar otra etapa de filtrado adicional para los medios.
Como verás, el problema es funcional y tecnológico y por eso este sistema no sirve para audio pro pero es muy bueno para "el audio de la casa".

PD: No soy ezavalla...soy el Dr. Zoidberg 

PD2: en audio pro es OBLIGATORIO usar filtros Linkwitz-Riley por que si nó vas a tener el lóbulo de radiación paseando por toda la escena e iluminando mal a los oyentes.


----------



## juliangp

Jajajaja bueno Dr. Zoidberg , entonces lo usaré para un viejo proyecto que vengo atrasando por falta de presupuesto que se basa un 2.2 pero el de graves monofónico, y los satélites bi-amplificados. Esto es para mi casa y supongo que funcionará bien ya que vos sos un genio y rod tambien , obvimente lo modificaré para que quede como así lo he dicho pero gracias a vos aprendí bastantes cosas sobre los filtros. Ahora la duda que me quedó es ¿Para acoplar en contínu solamente no se deben incluir los capacitores a la salida y entrada? Saludos eza, digo zoid aja


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos Dr.Zoidberg(no se porque se me viene a a la mente al dr.Zoidberg corriendo y gritando trutruirturituriu=),despues de canalizar mi atencion y "concentrancia" a esto(cosa que resulto dificil por que tengo tda que no es integrado) llegue al resultado,segun yo estoy en lo correcto ya que los valores de los compnentes se acercan mucho a los comerciales y le dejo estas imagenes para ver si estoy en lo correcto,ya solo compro y soldo y con la noticia qu el pre rotel de mnicolau todo un exito,a la primera,y una ultima duda, mi fuente para el pre rotel es de +-17 pero para alimentar tambien crossover con esta misma necesito bajarla, como?(segun yo pondria un regulador de 12v en la rama negativa y otro en la rama positiva o como?
Imagenes:
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/2-2_zps2d61620c.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/israelel23/1-2_zps37995399.png

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

MemphisJr dijo:


> . . .  mi fuente para el pre rotel es de +-17 pero para alimentar tambien crossover con esta misma necesito bajarla, como?(segun yo pondria un regulador de 12v en la rama negativa y otro en la rama positiva o como?. . . .



Busca dentro del Foro fuentes simétricas con LM7812 LM7912


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habría que ver cuales son los AO que estás usando en el crossover y en el preamplificador. Los NE5532 soportan +/-22V de alimentación, con lo cual no hay ningún problema con meterle +/-17V. Pero los TL072 y los OPAxxxx soportan +/-18V y meterle 17 es andar buscando problemas.
Yo te recomiendo que armes una fuente de +/-15V y que con eso alimentés el pre y el crossover.


----------



## MemphisJr

Correcto,mejor me armare una regulada,al fin y alcabo que a lo muchos el pre y cross han de gastar como max 200mA,ahora los valores que muestro el las imagenes son correctos?(para les resistencias y capacitores) es luz verde para empezar a armar?

PD:esta fuente me parecio bien o tu que dices?http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuente.php

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Puede ser esa, pero en el foro hay otra que desarrollo cejas99 especialmente para su pre y sus crossovers y vas a tener soporte si ocurre algún problema, cosa que NO TE VAN A DAR en construyasuvideoblablabla.


----------



## MemphisJr

Ok,gracias Dr.zoidberg,entonces listo,en 1 hora me voy a comprar las cosas,y les cuelgo la lista de materiales y les cuento como salio todo,se le agradece sus respuestas tan rapida y pasciencia
saludos=)


----------



## MemphisJr

Ps bueno le dejo la lista de matariales,OJO PUSE DEMAS por si se pierden quema etc,exepto de los tl072
cantidad  articulo
Resistencias(por default o stock)
6-1k
6-22k
6-100k
5-25k(presset,trimpot)
9-10k
6-100Homios
3-27k
---DEACUERDO A MI CORTE DE 100HZ----(cambiables deacuerdo al software del post 1)
6-120k
15-12k
Condensadadores o capacitores(dafaul o stock)
3-100uF a 25v
6-100nF
---DEACUERDO A MI CORTE DE 100HZ----(cambiables deacuerdo al software del post 1)
5-18.76nf(aprox)
4-10uF
9-93.8nF(aprox)

CI
6-tl076+zocalo(8pin)

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> ---DEACUERDO A MI CORTE DE 100HZ----(cambiables deacuerdo al software del post 1)
> 6-120k
> 15-12k
> ...
> ---DEACUERDO A MI CORTE DE 100HZ----(cambiables deacuerdo al software del post 1)
> 5-18.76nf(aprox)
> 4-10uF
> 9-93.8nF(aprox)


ANtes de que sigas:
a)- 120K es un valor muy grande y te va a aumentar el ruido en el sistema.
b)- Los capacitores tienen valores raros por que has elegido una frecuencia de 100Hz exactos o un valor de resistencia que no es del todo bueno. Así que antes de comprés los componentes, te recomiendo que cambiés los 100Hz o las resistencias para que den capacitores y resistencias normalizados. Por ejemplo, mi corte a 100Hz lo hago con caps de 220nF y resistencias de 5.1KΩ (es un valor normalizado de la serie E24).
c)- Ese capacitor de 10uF no sé donde vá, pero NO PUEDE IR en los filtros.


----------



## osk_rin

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> resistencias de 5.1KΩ (es un valor normalizado de la serie E24).


exacto ez tiene razon.
esto ayuda mucho para saber los valores normalizados de las resistencias en sus dos estándares solo es cuestión de ir viendo cual valor es el mas cercano al que te arroja el software.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/calculador-valor-estandar-resistencia.htm


----------



## MemphisJr

ok, gracias por lo consejos,auque me di cuenta muy tarde(los compre hoy) XDXD,pero bueno son componentes baratos y mañana los compro,ahora fue error mio son 100uf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr dijo:


> ahora fue error mio *son 100uf*


seguimos empeorando  
Donde van esos capacitores?


----------



## MemphisJr

van en power inson c12 y c11,asi esta en el esquema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhh... como habías puesto esto:


			
				MemphisJr dijo:
			
		

> Condensadadores o capacitores(dafaul o stock)
> *3-100uF a 25v*
> 6-100nF
> ---DEACUERDO A MI CORTE DE 100HZ----(cambiables deacuerdo al software del post 1)
> 5-18.76nf(aprox)
> *4-10uF*


y son *SIETE *electrolíticos cuando en el esquemático solo hay dos  
Si vas a aportar una lista de materiales, tenes que asegurarte de que está CORRECTA.


----------



## MemphisJr

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhh... como habías puesto esto:
> 
> y son *SIETE *electrolíticos cuando en el esquemático solo hay dos
> Si vas a aportar una lista de materiales, tenes que asegurarte de que está CORRECTA.



los ultimos son de 10nf. error mio a la hora de transcribir del papel al pc. lo bueno es que te diste cuenta,para eso estamos para ayudar y corregir


----------



## MemphisJr

DR. me entro la loquera y me lanze al centro y compre de nuevo la cosas y todo exelente,a la primera.

saludos y gracias por compartir sus conocimientos con nosotros.


----------



## MDK Microelectronics

Ezavalla dijo:


> Hola mogolloelectro:
> Me alegro que el crossover te funcionara correctamente y que puedas apreciar las diferencias acústicas.
> En cuanto a la frecuencia de corte de los bajos...hummmmm.... hay que ver como responden los woofers y "medios" que estás usando, pero 350Hz es una buena frecuencia de corte para woofers en sistemas 2.0.. en este caso habría que analizar mejor por que casi es un subwoofer lo que se usa acá y tal vez sería mejor cortar en algo de 100Hz o un poco menos.



De momento me encuentro realizando un subwoofer a partir de dos altavoces de 6.5 pulgadas y pienso disponerlos igual que el modulo de bajos BOSE de la linea Acoustimass, este circuito me servira para alimentar este modulo de manera adecuada?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MDK Microelectronics dijo:


> De momento me encuentro realizando un subwoofer a partir de dos altavoces de 6.5 pulgadas y pienso disponerlos igual que el modulo de bajos BOSE de la linea Acoustimass, este circuito me servira para alimentar este modulo de manera adecuada?


Definí *"adecuada"*   y poné un link al modelo de sub que vayas a emular.
De todas formas y para hacerla corta, sin conocer la respuesta del sub y la de los satélites, poco puedo decirte de como vas a ajustar el crossover. De "servirte"...seguro que te vá a servir, pero este módulo no está pensado para ponerselo a un sub que vas a andar ajustando todo el tiempo, invirtiendo fases y esas cosas. Este módulo se ajusta una vez...y listo, y solo se le ajusta el nivel de salida, por que no tiene como cambiar las frecuencias de corte.
Sin saber que es lo que hace el Bose, no puedo decirte si te va a servir o nó...


----------



## MDK Microelectronics

Este es el modulo de bajos:









Y este es el sistema completo:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En fin... las fotos no me sirven de nada, lo que necesito son las especificaciones técnicas del subwoofer  , pero viendo como viene la cosa, te recomiendo encarar *este otro diseño*.
Y te sugiero que leas y busques en el foro, por que hay muchos temas que hablan de subwoofers con muchos links a una parva de información que te va a ser muy útil.


----------



## MemphisJr

Una duda,consulta o pregura como le quieran llamar,afectaria en algo que el lugar de los pressets pusiera potenciometros LOGARITMICOS para poder controlar a gusto el del sub,asi como si fiera un TIPO volumen? lo digo por que el pre aveces no alcanza a reducir tanto las fecuecias bajas.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo no lo haría  por que es muy peligroso para los parlantes...pero el cambio puede hacerse.
De todas formas, los problemas del pre debés arreglarlos en el pre y NO en el crossover.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como me gusta contradecir al Dr. .... Yo los hice ASI, con potenciometros , solo porque soy "toquete" y no soporto dejarlo fijo . No me trae ningun problema ( hasta ahora )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como me gusta contradecir al Dr. .... Yo los hice ASI, con potenciometros , solo porque soy "toquete" y no soporto dejarlo fijo . No me trae ningun problema ( hasta ahora )


Esperá hasta que venga alguien y te de gire un pote al mango y vos no te des cuenta....


----------



## MemphisJr

OK,entendido,vere que puedo hacer en el pre,sino bueno,algo hace bummm entedere que es lo que no se tiene que hacer.

saludos y gracias =)


----------



## nachoti

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como me gusta contradecir al Dr. .... Yo los hice ASI, con potenciometros , solo porque soy "toquete" y no soporto dejarlo fijo . No me trae ningun problema ( hasta ahora )



Al igual que Antonio, yo tengo el cross con potenciómetros de 20K en lugar de los presets y hasta el momento no he tenido problemas, aunque no los toqueteo mucho, si lo hago de vez en cuando cuando considero que el tema lo amerita y en especial cuando utilizo para el sub el amplificador Phonic que es menos sensible que el Peavey CS800X.

Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nachoti dijo:


> Al igual que Antonio, yo tengo el cross con potenciómetros de 20K en lugar de los presets y hasta el momento no he tenido problemas, aunque no los toqueteo mucho, *si lo hago de vez en cuando cuando considero que el tema lo amerita y en especial cuando utilizo para el sub el amplificador Phonic que es menos sensible que el Peavey CS800X*.


El xover NO ES un control de tono sofisticado, sino que es el sistema que determina el punto de operación de los parlantes o baffles. Un cosa es usar este xover en una aplicación de PA (sonido profesional) y poner variables las frecuencias de corte y las amplitudes, y algo MUY DIFERENTE es cambiar las amplitudes de salida a ojo (u oído) con lo cual desbalancean por completo el espectro acústico que emite EL CONJUNTO de parlantes.
Por supuesto que sos libre de hacer lo que te plazca , pero luego no quiero escuchar opiniones o comentarios sobre que los graves suenan mucho o que los agudos molestan o algo por el estilo, por lo que estás haciendo es usar un martillo para ajustar una tuerca...y esta gira para cualquier parte


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esperá hasta que venga alguien y te de gire un pote al mango y vos no te des cuenta....



No es para tanto!! no tengo una ganancia tan grande como para que lleve a saturacion el ampli...
Esta claro que NO ES CONTROL DE TONO , pero estos nunca me gustaron demasiado , esos si los dejo clavados en plano.
Sucede que hoy en dia coexisten grabaciones nuevas ( no siempre buenas ) , ripeos de discos antiguos sin un grave y ripeos con los graves excesivamente subidos ....y hay que pelear contra eso . En mi caso/gusto he encontrado que tocando ligeramente es suficiente para compensar estas cosas.
....y eso que uno siempre usas versiones originales...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si Antonio! Pero vos sos una persona bien estudiada y formada, y vos sabés lo que hacés cuando cambiás el nivel en el crossover (que a propósito no tiene mucha ganancia en el esquema original ). Pero lo que trato es que los otros entiendan de que acá no se puede cambiar el nivel impunemente *por que se está afectando directamente a las frecuencias de corte conjunta* de los parlantes (estás cambiando la ubicación del punto de -6dB), y eso puede ser potencialmente mortal para un tweeter o degenerar por completo el sonido en la banda de los medios donde el oído es mas sensible (seee.... el sub no me interesa mucho ).
Si vos ajustás para respuesta acústica plana, los cortes acústicos quedan donde están calculados, y si querés darle manija a graves y/o agudos solo es cuestión de girar la perilla del preamplificador o mejor aún, podés utilizar un ecualizador paramétrico y tocás donde y como se te ocurra sin cambiar los puntos de operación de los parlantes.


----------



## nachoti

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El xover NO ES un control de tono sofisticado, sino que es el sistema que determina el punto de operación de los parlantes o baffles. Un cosa es usar este xover en una aplicación de PA (sonido profesional) y poner variables las frecuencias de corte y las amplitudes, y algo MUY DIFERENTE es cambiar las amplitudes de salida a ojo (u oído) con lo cual desbalancean por completo el espectro acústico que emite EL CONJUNTO de parlantes.
> Por supuesto que sos libre de hacer lo que te plazca , pero luego no quiero escuchar opiniones o comentarios sobre que los graves suenan mucho o que los agudos molestan o algo por el estilo, por lo que estás haciendo es usar un martillo para ajustar una tuerca...y esta gira para cualquier parte



Estimado profe..., tomo atenta nota de su comentario. Tiene toda la razón en lo expuesto, sé que este circuito no es un control de tonos y efectivamente lo uso en PA, lo que expuse lo hice porque, aunque inicialmente estaba con los presets fijos, dependiendo de los amplificadores a usar, me vi en la necesidad de dejarlos externos (potenciómetros) ya que en mi caso no ha sido suficiente con acentuar o atenuar ciertas frecuencias con la ecualización y con este truco (martillo muy grande para esta tuerquita) logro algo de mejoría (expliqué lo de la sensibilidad de los Amps.). Por lo de los comentarios sobre los graves o los agudos..., tranquilo, estoy consciente que esto que hago va contra natura

Saludos!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Mi proxima inversion cuando amaine sera un EQ ... pero la lista de prioridades WAF es laaarrrrga...no entiende que es mas importante que reformar el baño por ejemplo :contrato:


----------



## cyverlarva

MDK Microelectronics dijo:


> Este es el modulo de bajos:
> 
> http://www.camarasreflex.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/i/file_477_49.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Y este es el sistema completo:
> 
> http://www.listaimsa.com.ar/Bose Sonido HI-FI/Bose Acoustimass/51-G-bose_acoustimass3_serie_big.jpg



El modulo que pretendes emular no es tan sencillo de copiar. Ese es un sistema BOSE Acoustimass 3, no solo es un sistema 2.1 normal, el Subwoofer tiene un tipo de funcionamiento complejo, no se comporta como un subwoofer comun , el sistema tiene una entrada de alto nivel, es decir el sistema se conecta a la salida de un amplificador stereo comun, y desde ese punto corta la señal que va hacia los satelites, el modulo de bajas frecuencias (que no trabaja como sub, ya que el corte es muy alto) , es bastante complejo y trabaja como un pasabanda de 6to orden con una variacion para bajar la distorsion haciendo trabajar los woofers en configuracion isobarica. 


















las versiones mas nuevas, le dan un giro de tuerca modificando el pasabanda con una pseudo linea de transmision...






Aparte de la complejidad del sistema, tiene una bruta equalizacion electronica. y no se realmente escuchaste un sistema de estos. La version que posteas es una version economica un concepto un poco mas complejo que utiliza unos satelites direccionales para lograr una reverberacion adicional usando las paredes de la sala. El famoso concepto direct-reflecting de Bose. 






El sistema es muy lindo de ver, pero la calidad al menos la version que escuche es bastante mediocre. 

Saludos.


----------



## MDK Microelectronics

cyverlarva dijo:


> El modulo que pretendes emular no es tan sencillo de copiar. Ese es un sistema BOSE Acoustimass 3, no solo es un sistema 2.1 normal, el Subwoofer tiene un tipo de funcionamiento complejo, no se comporta como un subwoofer comun , el sistema tiene una entrada de alto nivel, es decir el sistema se conecta a la salida de un amplificador stereo comun, y desde ese punto corta la señal que va hacia los satelites, el modulo de bajas frecuencias (que no trabaja como sub, ya que el corte es muy alto) , es bastante complejo y trabaja como un pasabanda de 6to orden con una variacion para bajar la distorsion haciendo trabajar los woofers en configuracion isobarica.
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQO0PnbRH-lUKekg6CP7-epYAmC96pSqthAT7vhAymci-MK4N0
> 
> 
> http://forums.audioholics.com/forum...119404326-funny-pictures-bose-acoustimass.jpg
> 
> http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4075/4896899346_9c2bcdfd96_z.jpg
> 
> las versiones mas nuevas, le dan un giro de tuerca modificando el pasabanda con una pseudo linea de transmision...
> 
> http://images.tigerdirect.com/itemdetails/B55-1082/B55-1082-life1-dr.jpg
> 
> Aparte de la complejidad del sistema, tiene una bruta equalizacion electronica. y no se realmente escuchaste un sistema de estos. La version que posteas es una version economica un concepto un poco mas complejo que utiliza unos satelites direccionales para lograr una reverberacion adicional usando las paredes de la sala. El famoso concepto direct-reflecting de Bose.
> 
> http://cache.websetters.com.au/images/1145-250x800ex_display-bose.jpg
> 
> El sistema es muy lindo de ver, pero la calidad al menos la version que escuche es bastante mediocre.
> 
> Saludos.



Y como te parecio mediocre, tal vez la calidad del sonido producido no es muy buena? La verdad yo no he tenido oportunidad de escuchar un sistema Bose de este tipo, solo una vez hace 8 años los vi en una exposicion pero estaban apagados.


----------



## cyverlarva

Escuche esta version y la otra que es 5.1 creo que se llamaba Lifestyle, mi apreciacion carece de valor, ya que es una apreciacion subjetiva.Pero a mi gusto personal, son mediocres, quizas para una persona que solo le interesa abrir la caja y meter esos cubitos en un ambiente, sin realizar ninguna instalacion como corresponde y que necesita de un equipo que esteticamente pase lo mas desaprecibido posible púede ser una opcion, pero podes lograr resultados muy superiores con  equipos mucho mas sencillos y tan solo sabiendo como adaptar tu sistema a la sala donde lo vas a utilizar. Pretender abrir una caja, desparramar los parlantes asi nomas y creer que vas a disfrutar de alta calidad sonora es como minimo utopico. La calidad real la podes conseguir con equipamiento mucho mas ordinario pero explotando al limite sus posibilidades. 

Saludos


----------



## MDK Microelectronics

Y como que me recomiendas para hacer eso cyverlava?


----------



## cyverlarva

Te puedo dar mi opinion, no es la verdad absoluta, ya que cada uno debe buscar lo que mas le conviene dentro de sus posibilidades. Primero planteate que queres, si es multicanal o stereo.  Una vez definido eso planteate un presupuesto, un error muy grande es pretender armar un arca de Noe con palitos de helado, teniendo un presupuesto sabes si tu proyecto puede ser llevado a cabo o es solo un deseo ( no hay nada mas frustrante arrancar algo y darte cuenta que excede tus posibilidades economicas) y una vez que sabes hacia donde vas planteate diseñar lo que vas a armar, evacua todas tus dudas antes de comprar los elementos que van a conformar tu proyecto, una vez que tenes la certeza que el proyecto es cientificamente posible, arranca, muchisima gente del foro te va a ayudar en el camino.
Mi consejo un sistema 2.1 tradicional, como el que plantea el Sr autor del hilo, entende que en electronica las cosas no suceden magicamente, para todo existe una explicacion cientifica que corrobora y predice como van a resultar las cosas, este post esta lleno de soluciones, leete el hilo aprende como va la mano y consulta, no dudes que vas a lograr mucha mejor calidad que con ese bose, y ademas te va a salir muchisimo menos..

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## MemphisJr

Saludos a todos y perdonen si revivo el temo o algo pero me salio una inquietud y/0 una observacion les comento: uso este crossover con corte corten en 100hz y el pre hifi rotel publicado en este foros y cuando subo los bajos en el pre el corte desminuye,es decir si normalmente con elpote de los bajos en el medio el corte es a los 100 cuando hay una calcion que le falta bajo el corte disminuye aproximadamente a los 40hz(para los satelite) lo cual hace una distorcion algo molesta,hice estas pruebas con un generador de tonos,asi que alguna solucion,respuesta,observacion etc? talvez aumentando el corte a los 200hz? =)
saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MemphisJr;802270[B dijo:
			
		

> ]y cuando subo los bajos en el pre el corte desminuye[/B],es decir si normalmente con elpote de los bajos en el medio el corte es a los 100 cuando hay una calcion que le falta bajo el corte disminuye aproximadamente a los 40hz(para los satelite) lo cual hace una distorcion algo molesta,hice estas pruebas con un generador de tonos,asi que alguna solucion,respuesta,observacion etc? talvez aumentando el corte a los 200hz? =)


Te sugiero que nos convidés de lo que estás fumando, por que parece buenísimooo!
No sé cual medición es la que has hecho, pero TE GARANTIZO que está mal hecho o que no entendés lo que has medido.
En estos esquemas no hay tal cosa como cambio de la frecuencia de corte con la amplitud de la señal de entrada.... si nó, no sería un filtro.
Te invito a que mires _*acá*_ la gráfica de la respuesta en frecuencia de un filtro IGUAL a ese para que sepas que es lo que se consigue.


----------



## MemphisJr

bueno,esta tomando coca-cola, lo que hice fue poner una frecuencia de 60hz(NCH Software) yse suponia que no se tendria no oir nada o eso creo y cuando subo el el pre los bajos se oye aun mas es con unos baffles samsumg de 6homs y un stk4182II y se ve como se mueven los parlantes y cross lo hice con resistencias de 5.1k(seguns standard E96 y condensadores ceramico de 220nf y 2 de 220 para los que dice el software de 440nf)
bueno eso creo yo tu eres el experto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema que tenés es puramente conceptual. Que se ponga un filtro a 100Hz no significa que de ahí para abajo no pasa nada menor de 100Hz. Fijate en la gráficas relevadas del filtro que te indiqué antes y vas a ver que siempre pasa algo, pero cada vez pasa menos a medida que te alejás de la frecuencia de corte. Así es como funcionan...


----------



## MemphisJr

aaaa ok,ahora que veo la graficas me queda claro,aun asi me baffles stan medio guangos jaja,saludos.


----------



## eleccortez

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el artículo de ESP sobre los filtros LR menciona que, dependiendo del AO usado, se pueden producir ruidos al apagarlo, y en mi caso (con los TL072) a veces piteaba y a veces no tanto. En fin, le puse *este* diseño de ESP (es el relay cuadruple inversor mas la plaquetita que se ven en la foto) y chau problemas.



 Ese pitido al apagarlo lo realiza por que queda oscilando o por ser un circuito sencillo ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eleccortez dijo:


> Ese pitido al apagarlo lo realiza por que queda oscilando o por ser un circuito sencillo ?


Es por que por muchos AO hacen esos ruidos cuando cae la tensión de alimentación en forma asimétrica o por debajo de ciertos valores. Contra eso no podés hacer nada, y no es problema del circuito sino de los propios componentes que trabajan así.


----------



## eleccortez

ok gracias. entonces la unica solucion  es la de ESP .


----------



## juliangp

Zoidberg, con un sistema como el circuito integral de ratmayor y bushell que deconectan los parlantes apenas se queda sin alterna el amplificador (que calculo que lo viste) se pueden evitar los ruidos de los operacionales? saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

pues si funciona en el amplificador que yo instale el crossover de autoria del doctor zoidberg ya tenia implementado un sistema de retardo de encendido pero para lo que no se demora nada es para desconectar los parlantes apenas se apaga el amplificador...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Zoidberg, con un sistema como el circuito integral de ratmayor y bushell que deconectan los parlantes apenas se queda sin alterna el amplificador (que calculo que lo viste) se pueden evitar los ruidos de los operacionales?


Si se pueden evitar... pero solo si apagás primero el amplificador, en caso contrario no sirve


----------



## eleccortez

Si a alguien le sirve este diagrama.


----------



## hell_fish

Hola tengo la siguiente duda: No puedo ejecutar el programa para calcular los componentes del filtro, podría utilizar la tabla que esta al final del documento adjunto? Si fuera asi, por ejemplo en el filtro paso alto para una frecuencia de corte de 200 Hz podría poner en las resistencias marcadas como R5A1 R3A1 DOS resistencias de 120k en serie y en la marcada como R4A1 solo UNA de 120k.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hell_fish dijo:


> Hola tengo la siguiente duda: No puedo ejecutar el programa para calcular los componentes del filtro, podría utilizar la tabla que esta al final del documento adjunto?


La tabla la podés usar si tu frecuencia de corte coincide con algunas de las que están ahí, pero en los esquemas de arriba de la tabla están las ecuaciones de cálculo que son las que usa el software, así que podrías empezar por ahí...


----------



## eleccortez

encontre este diagrama no se si esta bien , si alguien lo quiere analizar .


----------



## ragaman

Después de tanto tiempo regreso al mundo de la electrónica y empiezo a retomar el diseño de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, las PCB son diseño propio, hechas en doble capa, usando componentes smd (opa4134 y Opa134) resistencias Metal Film (se colaron unas de carbón  ) les dejo foticos y próximamente abran mas.


----------



## CHICHARRA

cual es la combincion perfecta de rx+cx para un buen funcionamiento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

CHICHARRA dijo:


> cual es la combincion perfecta de rx+cx para un buen fncionamiento


  
No hay tal cosa como "combinación perfecta de rx + cx". Sus valores son parte del diseño que tengás que hacer en base a tus baffles y tus parlantes. Por favor, *leé acá *si querés saber mas...


----------



## CHICHARRA

quise decir las que usted como autor del proyecto recomienda para parlante de 500w a 12" comun y corrientes y un sub de 10" gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

CHICHARRA dijo:


> quise decir las que usted como autor del proyecto recomienda para parlante de 500w a 12" comun y corrientes y un sub de 10" gracias


 
Ni idea... sin medir los parlantes y baffles no puedo contestarte.

Saludos!


----------



## CHICHARRA

a que te refieres con medir en los parlantes


----------



## mogolloelectro

Lo que pasa es que este sistema está diseñado para emplearse como crossover de sistemas 2.1 "caseros" por qué funciona según el requerimiento de cada quien o si se va a emplear para un proyecto de alta fidelidad está tarjeta funciona a la primera y lo de los conponentes ideales solo es bajo tus requerimientos con respecto al corte de frecuencia que quieras lograr y la facilidad de componentes comerciales al menos que tengas pensado traer los componentes del exterior


----------



## CHICHARRA

lo quiero solo para colocar uno parlantes bateas mas un sub con la fuente smps dcdc de nicolau claro cada uno con amplificador


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros esta vez me decidí a hacer un 2.1 un poco más económico y "sencillo" como no encontraba algún filtro activo que me pareciera sencillo o se ajustara a lo que quiero decidí crear el mío a partir de lo que Crei conveniente 
Aquí dejo el PCB que diseñe y los esquemas en los que me base, si algún conocedor les puede dar una revisada y saber si no hice pavadas 

El primer esquema es tomado del proyecto 123 tome el diseño "filtro de bajo costo para el HP":




Project 123

en la segunda parte tome el LP del aporte de EZ:




​Al final el pcb que he diseñado:


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Recomendacion:
*OJO *con la fase entre los HP y el LP, son de diferente orden y diferente respuesta (los HP son de 3º orden y NO son filtros Linkwitz-Riley mientras que el LP de mi propuesta es un LR de 4º orden). Habría que revisar las sumas acústicas.. pero es un verdero lio...y mejor es simularlo.

Por lo demás, me gusta lo que has hecho, por que te estás metiendo a hacer modificaciones y cambios en lugar de copiar y armar.... y así vas aprendiendo


----------



## osk_rin

Gracias Ez. 
de sonar.... suena  pero quiza no como deberia cierto? Que software me recomienda para empezar a probar, La rata me comento uno de TexasInstruments pero lo cheque en la web y no le encuentro la forma de usar solo me quedo en lo base .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para simulación electrónica podés usar el Simetrix o el LTSpice. El primero es mas fácil pero tiene limitación en el tamaño del circuito. El segundo es gratuito y sin límites, pero no es tan simple de usar y hay que buscar algunos modelos de chips en Internet, por que trae muchos pero todos son de Linear Technologies.
La idea es simularlos y no ensayarlos acústicamente sino sumar los filtros en forma eléctrica, que si bien no es tan preciso, es mas simple y te dá una aproximación bastante buena.


----------



## osk_rin

Con el  software simetrix intente hacer la simulacion pero, aun no se como colocar las curvas que busco y los puntos de prueba  pero bueno almenos ya hice el diagrama por si le puede dar una revisada a esos detalles de la fase y esas cosas.  El corte esta hecho en 150Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahí te corregí la simulación, por que tenés que correr un ensayo en AC para ver la respuesta en frecuencia de los filtros y la suma de ambos. Analizá lo que te sale al correr la simulación para que veas los problemas que te mencioné.


----------



## osk_rin

Bien he simulado la corecion del filtro y muestra lo siguiente:
Gráfica 1: filtro 3er orden HP y 4to orden _Linkwitz_–_Riley_  LP cortado a 150Hz:


A mi entender, la suma de fases no es pareja como en otros filtros, se eleva junto con el HP se eleva varios dB, por otra parte los cortes de frecuencia son correctos.


Gráfica 2:  Filtro 2do orden _Linkwitz_–_Riley_ HP y 4to orden _Linkwitz_–_Riley_ LP cortado a 150Hz:

Ahi se puede ver la suma de fases casi perfecta y los cortes mas precisos, he llegado a concluir que es mejor hacer el HP 2do orden  _Linkwitz_–_Riley. _
Es lo que alcanzo a dedicir de esas graficas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajaja... no estás viendo las fases, sino la respuesta en frecuencia! Y está bien lo que has hecho al dejar casi plana la rsta. Ahora tendrás queponer unos Probe de fase y ver que sucede a la salida.

Saludos!!


----------



## osk_rin

Simule varias fases:
la primera filtro 2 y 2do orden este es el resultado:
linea verde fase medida a la salida de la suma HP y LP




el segundo es la mezcla del 2do y 4to orden:
Linea roja HP, linea azul LP, linea verde suma de las 2 fases.


Se aprecian las diferencias de fase debido al orden de ambos filtros

La tercer grafica corresponde a la mezcla de 3er y 4to orden:
la mas fea a mi parecer..


En esta etapa concluyo que esta descartada esa mezcla rara de ese 3er orden con el 4to orden linkwitz riley, ahora solo necesito saber cual sera mas conveniente usar. 

Edit:
una cosa más es necesario agregarle unos *Buffers a la *salida y a la entrada como el esquema de tu filtro?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Perdoná la demora 
Mirá... la mejor curva de fase es la primera, pero el orden del filtro es bajo y además tenés que invertirle la polaridad al tweeter (ves el pico de atenuación que aparece?.. pues hay que eliminarlo). Si querés ahorrar en AO, vas a tener que usar esa configuracion ( HP y LP de segundo orden) pero debés tener mucho cuidado donde cortás el tweeter para no dañarlo.

PD: Los buffers son "optativos" pero necesarios si querés controlar el nivel de salida de cada filtro.


----------



## osk_rin

Muy bien, sera el de segundo orden, con respecto a los buffers, solo es necesario el de salida? o tambien uno a la entrada como el arrglo hecho en su filtro de 24db:



Este filtro pretendo usarlo en un pequeño sistema 2.1 usare un woofer de 8" como sub y los satelites seran unos de 2" fullrange el amplificador que usare sera un LM4781.
Muchas gracias por toda su orientacion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El de la entrada es mas importante que el de la salida, por que para que los filtros se comporten como los has calculado, deben ser excitados desde MUY BAJA impedancia, como la que tiene la salida de un AO 100% realimentado.

*PD:* Por que no has usado el PCB que yo presenté en este tema? Si bien es de mayor tamaño que el tuyo, con que coloques algunos puentes de cable, puedes armar la configuración que has elegido...


----------



## osk_rin

Excelente. 
Entonces, solo agregare un op amp más ala entrada con esa configuracion y asi mantener la simplicidad de diseño,  me pondre a medir los parametros de mis parlantes, y despues modificare el PCB.
Ya, les contare mis resultados... muchas gracias


----------



## osk_rin

Ya termine el PCB que esencialmente es lo mismo que el suyo pero  en 2do  orden per SIN buffer de salida, aqui dejo una captura del diseño a ver  que le parece..


saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Tengo una duda existencial XD

Tengo el filtro de segundo orden, para los agdos necesito invertir la polaridad de los parlantes para que queden en fase las señales, bien Pero si conectro unos monitores, que en su interior tengan un filtro pasivo de segundo orden tambie los cuales "ya tienen invertida la fase del tweeter,  no se hara un lio ?
Todo explotara!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que es lo que estás haciendo??? Filtrando un baffle completo???
Si es así, no hay problema, por que la relación de fases medios-agudos está definido por el xover interno y no la podés modificar. El "problema" es que te va a quedar invertido de fase el baffle completo respecto al subwoofer, y en ese caso, dejá los baffles "bien conectados" e invertí el subwoofer... y no deberías tener problemas.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, por acá vengo a dejar mi agradecimiento a Eduardo por este buen circuito. Lo armé y anduvo a la perfección, espectacular.

Les debo las fotos porque no tengo cámara... :/ A ver si consigo una y le saco un par.

Saludos!

PD: Como no tenía TL072 en casa, ni plata ni tampoco ganas de salir a comprar, y aprovechando que estaba armando el circuito "pipi-cucú", le mandé unos terribles operacionales, unos LM49720NA de Texas Instruments que había sampleado hace más de un año, y estaban guardados.


----------



## Tavo

Me parece que *me la re mandé* con las frecuencias de corte, de apurado nomás. 

Estuve leyendo TODO el hilo, es muy interesante!  Pero bueno, los cortes me quedaron en *133Hz* para los satélites y en *137Hz* para el sub, lo cual es una exageración! ( de paso, no hay problema que se "superpongan" esos 4Hz? )

Debería haber hecho el corte en 100Hz o menos. Pf, me da mucha p*ja cambiar resistencias y condensadores... 

_________________________

La verdad es que armé el circuito de curioso nomás. Nunca había hecho uno. Pero bueno, estoy analizando y estudiando la posibilidad de armarme un sistema 2.1 para la PC. Se complica con la elección de parlantes........ está bastante difícil la cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> Estuve leyendo TODO el hilo, es muy interesante!  Pero bueno, los cortes me quedaron en *133Hz* para los satélites y en *137Hz* para el sub, lo cual es una exageración! ( de paso, no hay problema que se "superpongan" esos 4Hz? )


Y... claro que importan, por que estás cambiando la respuesta espacial del conjunto mids+sub. Esa es una zona difícil de apreciar, pero si has hecho estos filtros, lo menos que podés pretender es hacerlos bien. Y no se como te has equivocado, si tenés que usar los mismos valores de caps y resistencias solo que en diferente posición.  



Tavo dijo:


> Debería haber hecho el corte en 100Hz o menos. Pf, me da mucha p*ja cambiar resistencias y condensadores...


Por qué 100Hz???? Depende de la respuesta de los mids y del sub... hay que relevar - por lo menos - la curva de impedancia con el LIMP para estimar la Fs y el Qts de cada uno y de ahí sacar alguna conclusión.


----------



## Tavo

Buenas tardes.

Me surge una duda "existencial" con respecto a este circuito:



			
				Profe EZ dijo:
			
		

> [...] Antes de que se corten la venas, tengan en cuenta que este crossover *va instalado entre el preamplificador* (que tiene capacitores a la salida) y los amplificadores de potencia...



*¿Sí o sí es necesaria la utilización de un preamplificador ANTES de este circuito?*  En mi caso particular, pienso hacer un sistema de sonido 2.1 para escuchar en la compu, y como verán, cualquier PC (cualquiera, en serio) tiene salida más que suficiente para excitar un amplificador de potencia "normalmente", teniendo en cuenta que este circuito no agrega ni quita ganancia a la señal, es decir, sale con el mismo nivel que entró...

Y además, un preamplificador normalmente tiene controles de graves, medios y agudos, ¿ganancia? y nivel de salida, y creo que podría obviar todas esas cosas, ya que la ecualización la manejo directamente por soft desde la PC.

Bueno, a ver si me sacan la duda. 

Saludos.


----------



## crimson

Hola Tavo, con una PC me juego a que lo levantás sin problemas, porque la entrada es de alta impedancia.



Yo por las dudas le agregaría un par de capacitores en la entrada... de mañoso nomás.
Saludos C


----------



## Tavo

Esssa! Muchas gracias Crimson. Pensaba hacer exactamente lo mismo que dibujaste. Ponerle los capacitores de bloqueo de contínua de la señal y obviar el preamp, ya que en mi caso no lo considero necesario.



Un abrazo.


----------



## osk_rin

ya tengo mas de un año usandolo con la pc y sin caps de entrada, y no me ha dado ningun problema.
El nivel de salida de la pc es mas que suficiente, jamas he hecho distorcionar mis amplificadores asi el volumen lo deje al 100, lo que si es que normalmente lo uso hasta un maximo de 85% en el mezclador principa de la pc, siempre funciona sin problemas.

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, supongo que dependerá de la calidad del mother / placa de sonido de la PC.

A mi recientemente me está pasando algo curioso, y es la primera vez: Resulta que hace algunas semanas terminé de armarme la compu nueva, que hace rato venía ANHELANDO tener. Jaja! La cosa es que la salida frontal de auriculares es *tan power* que nunca puedo poner el volumen de salida al mango, porque clippean mis Sennheiser HD202! Jajaja 

Así que, poner un preamplificador antes del crossover creo que no tendría ningún sentido en mi caso.

Saludos.

PD: El audio es integrado, y el mother es un *Asus GRYPHON Z87*.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que dependerá de la calidad del mother / placa de sonido de la PC.
> 
> A mi recientemente me está pasando algo curioso, y es la primera vez: Resulta que hace algunas semanas terminé de armarme la compu nueva, que hace rato venía ANHELANDO tener. Jaja! La cosa es que la salida frontal de auriculares es *tan power* que nunca puedo poner el volumen de salida al mango, porque clippean mis Sennheiser HD202! Jajaja
> 
> Así que, poner un preamplificador antes del crossover creo que no tendría ningún sentido en mi caso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: El audio es integrado, y el mother es un *Asus GRYPHON Z87*.



¿ Y no posee salida de línea ?

La salida de auriculares  es una buena opción para tomar señal de audio


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y no posee salida de línea ?
> 
> La salida de auriculares  es una buena opción para tomar señal de audio



Por supuesto que tiene salida de línea, por el panel trasero.


----------



## osk_rin

para este filtro y para cualquier amp, desde hace tiempo estoy considerando hacerlos USB  e integrar un pequeño DAC el cual si pueda controlar a mi amtojo y dejar "calibrado" el amplificador, para cando lo conecte a diferentes Pc's


----------



## Tavo

osk_rin dijo:


> para este filtro y para cualquier amp, desde hace tiempo estoy considerando hacerlos USB  e integrar un pequeño DAC el cual si pueda controlar a mi amtojo y dejar "calibrado" el amplificador, para cando lo conecte a diferentes Pc's



Me parece muy interesante la idea! 

Don RatM ya había estando haciendo cochinadas con eso, hace algunos meses atrás.

Te recomiendo que veas el PCM2902C de Texas Instruments.

Cualquier cosa, pregúntale a ver qué pasó con eso. 

Saludos.

PD:


----------



## hakuna matata

Hola, dos preguntas:

1- Que valores recomendarían para los Rx y los Cx como para tener frecuencias de corte "promedio" ?

2- Yo lo utilizaría con un amplificador stereo que tengo con 2 TDA2040 y el subwoofer lo armaría con un TDA2009, lo utilizaría multipropósito con una netbook o un reproductor DVD o un celular, haría falta poner los capacitores de desacople de CC a la entrada y la salida del crossover ? No recuerdo si el amplificador con los TDA2040 tienen los capacitores de desacople

3- No creo que haya que agregar un preamplificador, dado que tanto la netbook, el DVD o un celular tienen la etapa de "pre amplificacion"

Editado: también como etapa de entrada tengo un TL082 antes que un L1036 que es un control de tonos, y resumiendo quedaría
control de tonos+crossover+ etapa potencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

1. No existe tal cosa como "frecuencias de corte promedio". Las fcias de corte dependen de los parlantes/baffles, asi que tendras que analizarlos antes de calcular.
2. los caps dependen de tu configuracion. Si vos no sabes si tu ampli tiene caps de entrada no pretendas que nosotros adivinemos.
3. Los filtros tienen ganancia 1, asi que dependera de la sensibilidad de tus amplificadores si el pre es necesario o no.


----------



## xidomen

Hola yo tengo una pregunta, ya realice el crossover y funciono de maravilla, lo que me gustaría agregar seria un filtro subsónico a la salida del subwoofer en el crossover especialmente el proyecto 99 de esp. Habría algún problema con ello? No soy tan experimentado con esto por eso pregunto. Ya leí la página del proyecto y en una parte dise que no se use en el sub


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xidomen dijo:


> Hola yo tengo una pregunta, ya realice el crossover y funciono de maravilla, lo que me gustaría agregar seria un filtro subsónico a la salida del subwoofer en el crossover especialmente el proyecto 99 de esp. Habría algún problema con ello? No soy tan experimentado con esto por eso pregunto.


De poder... se puede, todo depende de que quieras lograr con eso. Este proyecto solo permite fijar la frecuencia de corte superior del subwoofer con un filtro pasa-bajos. Si tu subwoofer es de tipo bass-reflex, tal vez sea necesario un filtro subsónico, pero si la frecuencia de corte del FPB y del FPA subsónico están muy cercanas entre sí, la salida al subwoofer va a tener una amplitud menor que la calculada y vas a tener que compensar con el control de nivel o vas a escuchar los graves a volumen mas bajo.... y eso lo vas a tener que medir con micrófono en el ambiente.
Ahora, si el subwoofer es sellado, es inútil usar un filtro subsónico...



xidomen dijo:


> Ya leí la página del proyecto y en una parte dise que no se use en el sub


----------



## xidomen

Esa era mi duda, efectivamente tengo un subwoofer bass réflex por lo tanto estaría bien aplicarlo, lo quiero hacer debido a que el subwoofer no es tan bueno y no llega tan abajo y cuando lo hago reproducir las frecuencias mas bajas hace distorsión. Sobre lo otro creo que no había entendido muy de que no se use en el sub, error mio. Gracias por responder


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. Les dejo otro diseño de PCB pero SMD para que sea más compacto. Lo pienso usar en un sistema 2.1 Clase D con control de volumen digital para aprovechar unos ICs que pedí a Maxim hace algún tiempo. Cuando lo arme subo fotos.
Escucho correcciones y/o recomentaciones!

PD: ¿1µF estará bien como filtro de entrada?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El PCB se vé bien lindo!!!!
Lamento no poder ayudarte ya que no uso el Eagle sino el KiCad, pero si tienes el netlist correcto no deberías tener problemas operativos una vez finalizado.


----------



## The Rookie

Hola, saludos, tratando de clonar fuente de alimentación de cruce de 3 vías activa utilizada, es como se muestra en la imagen, se puede utilizar un suministro regulado de +/- 6 voltios de CC y cuál es el beneficio de usanr BUF634 ic en el suministro de energía ?
Un cordial saludo.
El novato.

Line-level Active 3-way Crossover Filter v1.3 PCB only DIY Audiophile  | eBay

R2 r3 56k
r11 r12 r22 r23-5.6k

Version #2 of my active HiFi speakers


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No entiendo cual es la consulta, pero el circuito de este tema es muy simple de alimentar usando una fuente de doble polaridad con reguladores integrados, algo como lo de este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:
Estoy por la 3ra. implementación de este maravilloso circuito , y me encuentro con un tremendo problema de ruido .
Se trata de un amplificador "operado" para separar Pre de Ampli y volver a introducir la señal filtrada en la etapa de salida.
Es un Sansui A60 que me acompaña hace "apenas" 38 años ...
Lo que hago ya se que es sensible al ruido y en especial a los lazos de masa  , y peor aun el paso de plug a RCA y viceversa.
En otro si bien me dio trabajo , esta funcionando perfecto ...
Adjunto esquemático del ampli en cuestión y les pido si me pueden asesorar donde seria el mejor lugar para el "corte" .
Tambien pregunto: siendo que la etapa tiene resistencias similares a las de la placa del crossover ...deberia "atacar" la entrada del opamp directamente?
Lo indicado con 1  es el corte actual. Las otras posibilidades estan marcadas 2 y 3 .
Desde ya GRACIAS por las ideas que me puedan aportar ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

YO cortaría en *3*, a la entrada directa de la etapa de potencia. De hecho, así lo tengo en mi ampli de 40+40W. La salida del pre va directo a un par de RCAs (pre-out) y las entradas de la "potencia" van directo a otras RCAs (amp-in) y así anda perfecto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora me acuerdo de continuar...
En 1 y 2 no conviene cortar (en realidad es una mala idea) por que el filtro queda antes del control de tono y no despues para procesar la señal modificada. Eso hace que si cambias el tono de plano a cualquier otra cosa, vas a alterar el balance en las amplitudes de salida que hayas ajustado para cada amplificador. Es decir, si amplificas o atenuas en tono los amplificadores se comportarian como si tuviesen una ganancia variable con la frecuencia y no plana como supone el diseño del xover.


----------



## AntonioAA

Eso es lo de menos , ya que los tonos ni los toco ! .
El tema es supongo impedancia ... En el pote de volumen es muy alta .
La placa parece "maldita" ! ... la revise montones de veces pero con pasar la mano por los cables cambia el ruido .
Muevo el pote de graves y los conos se van de una punta a la otra !! ( y no es DC )
Una de las implementaciones me dio un poco de trabajo pero la dejé ok enseguida ( un Nikko ) , la otra fue BRILLANTE , una placa china de 2x50 alimentada con fuente de PC + un 7294 con fuente convencional , gabinete de PC , las mallas a chasis por todos lados y NADA !!
No he encontrado un "cookbook" de buenas practicas .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Eso es lo de menos , ya que los tonos ni los toco ! .


Y por qué no???
A veces es necesario para corregir el sonido de los baffles en algún ambiente...



AntonioAA dijo:


> No he encontrado un "cookbook" de buenas practicas .


Acá hay un montón: Supresion de Ruidos e Interferencias ElectroMagneticas


----------



## Mateo zanichelli

Gracias por compartir tu circuito, me ayudo bastante, no conviene usar unos capacitores de polipropileno ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mateo zanichelli dijo:


> no conviene usar unos capacitores de polipropileno?


Si, o de poliester. Yo tenia esos a mano y tenian valores correctos, asi que decidi usarlos. En otro diseño posterior use poliester.


----------



## The Rookie

Probado


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas! La versión anterior que había posteado nunca la construí al final jaja
Acá dejo otro PCB con TL074 SMD y reguladores integrados en el mismo PCB (para lo que estoy armando me conviene de esta forma).
¿Habrá algún inconveniente alimentando con +/-9? El riel negativo lo voy a generar con un buck en base a los 12V que van a usar los amplis, así que quedo un poco por debajo de 12. De paso los reguladores lineales me van a filtrar un poco más el ruido.
Los capacitores y resistencias que determinan la frecuencia de corte son thru hole. Los capacitores para usar poliester y las resistencias porque es más simple (no tenía SMD de el valor que necesitaba jaja).
Como siempre, son bienvenidas críticas y cuando lo arme subo fotos!

Saudos!


----------



## Cyborg16

Así va quedando! La ante última es del aparato en el que va a ir


----------



## AntonioAA

Mis dedos y vista ya no dan para CMD , muy bueno!!


----------



## chifu

Que habria que medir en el subwoofer y en los satelites para calibrar bien la frecuencia de corte del crossover?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chifu dijo:


> Que habria que medir en el subwoofer y en los satelites para calibrar bien la frecuencia de corte del crossover?


Se mide principalmente en los satélites, y es el punto de baja frecuencia donde comienza a aumentar la distorsión armónica. El "comienza a aumentar" es medio subjetivo por que si los satélites no son muy buenos es posible que tengan una distorsión mas o menos alta sobre los 100 o 150Hz y el subwoofer no va a ser tan "sub", pero bueno... es lo que hay.
Hacé las mediciones y subilas para que las analicemos


----------



## chifu

*Y* como mido eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con el software ARTA. Podés bajar una versión sin cargo, y aunque no deja grabar los archivos lo mismo podés usarla para capturar las imágenes.
Necesitás un micrófono, un amplificador y algunos cables.
Acá en el foro hay bastante explicado, y también hay disponibles manuales y tutoriales en la web.


----------



## chifu

*E*l soft Arta lo tengo , en realidad el que usé es el *L*imp para sacarle los parametros a los parlantes , lo que quería usar de sub woofer son dos cajas Karlson que hice este año y estan acá : Caja Acustica Tipo KARLSON , no se si se podrá simular*.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tendrás que medir también las Karlson para conocer que respuesta tienen. El problema de medirlas es que hay que hacerlo en dos partes: una de campo cercano y otra de campo lejano, por que si nó no vas a conseguir mediciones válidas por debajo de los 300 Hz. Luego hay que unirlas, y para eso podes usar el VituixCad que es gratuito....pero algo complejo...


----------



## chifu

Me parece que va a ser a oido nomas  igual gracias por responder


----------



## AntonioAA

El problema de esto es que tenes que saber bien la frecuencia ya que cambiarla implica 16 capacitores y resistencias!! 
Sin embargo ( y sin conocer tus cajas ) entre 100 y 150 como dice el Dr. vas a andar "generalmente" bien ....
En mi caso , a mi sub algo se le "aflojó"  y en los 90-100Hz tengo una resonancia horrible y tuve que cambiar el corte ( hasta que lo lleve a arreglar )  . 
Pero yo hago "Trampa" , tengo un DSP !!
A mi me gusta que los satelites no "sufran" bajas frecuencias ( son de 6" ) , usando esas frecuencias trabajan muy desahogados .


----------



## AntonioAA

Otra teoria ( espero que los que saben no me salten a la yugular ) ... es cortar a unos 200Hz , zona en que se produce generalmente la maldita cancelacion por la reflexion del piso ( ver dibujito de Mr. Linkwitz ) . Dicen que hasta 300 Hz el sonido no es direccional . Ese es el corte sugerido en la publicacion tan famosa de una revista de hace un tiempo .
Depende todo sobre hasta donde puede llegar el sub , que no lo seria tanto ahora


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El principal problema es que nadie conoce ni puede simular la respuesta de un Karlson, entonces lo que es un corte claro para el satélite es una adivinanza para el sub y la superposición de ambos cortes puede resultar en pura verdura...


----------



## chifu

*B*ueno , por ahí hago alguno de estos preamplificadores con control de tono y salida Subwoofer ,(ya que necesito un preamplificador también) y quedaría todo junto*.*
En uno de los circuitos subidos por Fogonazo se puede variar la frecuencia , en una de esas es mas facil probarlo , el ultimo lo subió The Rookie  en este mismo foro*.*


----------



## AntonioAA

No confundas "salida de subwoofer" o "bass reinforcement" con crossover ... y aun asi no necesariamente es L-R . Y tambien ver el orden del filtro .


----------



## chifu

*S*i , entiendo la diferencia , en los circuitos que subí a los satélites les va todo el espectro , que puedo moderar con los controles de tono, mis satélites son bastante grandes  , tienen 36l , un 8 pulgadas de 180 W , lo que me daría estos circuitos seria la posibilidad de usar solamente los satélites sin subwoofer , que en el crossover no lo puedo hacer ( y me dirás para que quiero hacer eso)  el equipo lo uso para ensayar , ( yo canto) y según el lugar de ensayo por ahí es mas cómodo llevar solamente los satélites.


----------

